# Longchamp Collection Autumn 2017



## Cosmopolitan

Paris Fashion Week runs Tuesday, Feb. 28, through Tuesday, March 7, so soon we'll have a look at Longchamp's fall collection!

On a related note, Women's Wear Daily is reporting that Longchamp will launch eyewear this fall. Here's an excerpt from their story.



> The family-owned French leather-goods house on Friday revealed it has signed a licensing agreement with eyewear licensee Marchon Eyewear, Inc. Designed by Longchamp’s artistic director Sophie Delafontaine, the new range of women’s optical frames and sunglasses will be launched in a new Longchamp flagship due to open on New York’s Fifth Avenue in late September, before being rolled out in the brand’s flagships and optician stores internationally.
> Marchon, which counts Marni, Calvin Klein Collection, Chloé, Etro and Salvatore Ferragamo in its portfolio of eyewear licenses, will handle the development, production and distribution of the Longchamp Eyewear collections.


----------



## SmokieDragon

This is truly exciting - eyeware and new bags!  Can't wait


----------



## dianagrace

I haven't had a chance to buy my spring bag yet and it's already time to look forward to fall.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Woohoo, exciting news! I adore Fall season.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From a Paris Fashion Week preview slideshow by Women's Wear Daily:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

pics from Longchamp press day today at Paris Fashion Week
source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more from PFW/instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more from PFW/instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more from PFW/instagram


----------



## EGBDF

I like that longer dress, and the scarves...but the rest of it is definitely not for me. I know they'll always have the simpler stuff too though.


----------



## seton

thx Cosmo.

I like the mustard fur coat. I am into the muppet look these days. 

Dont care for the harlequin pattern and like the bedazzled stars LPC.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more from PFW/instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more from PFW/instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more from PFW/instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

So far my fav is the gray Heritage bag in the back here.... looks like they now have an adjustable short handle, plus a longer strap... and silver hardware


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more from PFW/instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

I feel like the designers have lost their way or something... I find the Harlequin pattern downright scary! Those patterned Heritages! What is going on? Inhale, exhale, inhale, exhale....

I like the thickness of the Bedazzled strap but not the bedazzled part. I like the black flap bag with the Roseau bamboo. That Black and White Penelope looks good. Thanks, Cosmo!


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> I feel like the designers have lost their way or something... I find the Harlequin pattern downright scary! Those patterned Heritages! What is going on? Inhale, exhale, inhale, exhale....
> 
> I like the thickness of the Bedazzled strap but not the bedazzled part. I like the black flap bag with the Roseau bamboo. That Black and White Penelope looks good. Thanks, Cosmo!


Haha! I liked that black flap bag too until I saw what looks like a pouch sewn on the front. Though that style always appeals to me visually, I own a few and I rarely use them.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I love the Heritage bag with the new short strap! I also like all the strap choices! And a part of me wants that furry pink coat but the price and the look just wouldn't be practical, as much I wish it would be [emoji23]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp Fall 2017 Ready-to-Wear
Source: vogue.com, "photos courtesy of Longchamp"
http://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/fall-2017-ready-to-wear/longchamp


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp Fall 2017 Ready-to-Wear
Source: vogue.com, "photos courtesy of Longchamp"
http://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/fall-2017-ready-to-wear/longchamp


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp Fall 2017 Ready-to-Wear
Source: vogue.com, "photos courtesy of Longchamp"
http://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/fall-2017-ready-to-wear/longchamp


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> Haha! I liked that black flap bag too until I saw what looks like a pouch sewn on the front. Though that style always appeals to me visually, I own a few and I rarely use them.



That bamboo flap bag (Madeleine) was almost a hit until they ruined the lines with the pocket in the front. It doesnt even lay right. SMH.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I am loving these new Heritage bags!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here are some posts/descriptions from the official Longchamp instagram


----------



## seton

So they just did a presentation and not a runway show? Sigh. Seems to be the trend these days.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> So they just did a presentation and not a runway show? Sigh. Seems to be the trend these days.



Possibly yes. I haven't come across any runway video yet.


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Possibly yes. I haven't come across any runway video yet.



The Vogue site is the giveaway. If there is a runway, they always post those pix instead of these Lookbook pix. Oh well, off to see the Hermes runway then.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> The Vogue site is the giveaway. If there is a runway, they always post those pix instead of these Lookbook pix.



Yes, agreed, and Women's Wear Daily has the same set of 30 still pics "courtesy" of Longchamp.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Every season Longchamp seems to do a signature print or two. Spring 2017 was the Sakura flower print, Autumn 2016 was all those animal prints, and there was the Splash print, the Artwalk print, etc etc. Apparently prints are Longchamp's thing, but they're NOT my thing at all, lol, I wouldn't wear any of them. So I'm not really that fazed by this new harlequin "Penelope Arty" print. Will ignore it like the others.

Putting that print aside, I see some beautiful images among the lookbook photos--colors, textures, bags. It is disappointing not to have a wider selection of bags to mull over for now, though...

(pics from previous four seasons from vogue.com)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> So far my fav is the gray and silver hardware



[emoji7] this is my favorite too. I prefer silver hardware due to the fact that the light gold LC hardware tends to tarnish rather quickly for me.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

few more instagram posts from PFW today


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Hoping the Mlle Longchamp doesn't end up with a $2,000+ pricetag like last fall's Paris Premier


----------



## Ann_Margaret

I'm loving the lavender, purple and camel colours. The Arty print in the Penelopes is a little too much, but is ok in clothes. Just like the Artwalk for me (the Artwalk clothing is gorgeous). I agree about the little pouch stitched in the front of the new bag. I like the scarfs. Waiting (not very paciently) for the LP colours.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

this bag (line?) apparently will be called "Penelope Soft"


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Really been loving the Mlle. I hope it's closer in price to the Heritage Hobo/shoulder bag, since they are similar. I thought I'd share the little collage I made for my pinboard of the photos I collected from this thread!




None of the current colors speak to me, but I'm sure LC will come out with more colors in following seasons (plus it may take me until next spring to save up for it if it's priced like the Premier!)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Really been loving the Mlle. I hope it's closer in price to the Heritage Hobo/shoulder bag, since they are similar. I thought I'd share the little collage I made for my pinboard of the photos I collected from this thread!
> 
> View attachment 3630416
> 
> 
> None of the current colors speak to me, but I'm sure LC will come out with more colors in following seasons (plus it may take me until next spring to save up for it if it's priced like the Premier!)



Nice work! 

I'm eager to see the other colors too. Burgundy/dark red would be nice. Though I think I like the gray too. I like the mustard sort of color but I'm not brave enough to wear it.


----------



## seton

they did a runway show finally

https://www.youtube.com/results?q=longchamp&sp=EgIIAg%3D%3D


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Coming up, blurry screenshots from the video, which can be seen here:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mlle Longchamp








Madeleine


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Paris Premier








Effrontee


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Penelope







Penelope Arty


----------



## Cosmopolitan

3D





bedazzled Cuirs





Neo print





misc.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> they did a runway show finally
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?q=longchamp&sp=EgIIAg%3D%3D





Cosmopolitan said:


> Coming up, blurry screenshots from the video, which can be seen here:




Thanks so much!  This video and screenshots have finally made me fall in love with AW 2017!


----------



## MaggyH

Cosmopolitan said:


> 3D
> 
> View attachment 3632836
> View attachment 3632837
> 
> 
> bedazzled Cuirs
> 
> View attachment 3632839
> View attachment 3632840
> 
> 
> Neo print
> 
> View attachment 3632842
> View attachment 3632843
> 
> 
> misc.
> 
> View attachment 3632845
> View attachment 3632846



(Waves to Cosmo) Thank you so much for this! I really like Mlle Longchamp and Paris Premier. As for the others, I can already see many of them going on sale at the end of the season


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Coming up, blurry screenshots from the video



Thank you Cosmo! I feel this collection is quite colorful, quite unusual for a 
F/W collection.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MaggyH said:


> (Waves to Cosmo) Thank you so much for this! I really like Mlle Longchamp and Paris Premier. As for the others, I can already see many of them going on sale at the end of the season



Hey Maggy, nice to see you and thanks for stopping by! 

Btw if you like the Paris Premier check out the Autumn 2016 thread when it launched.
Autumn 2016


----------



## MaggyH

Cosmopolitan said:


> Hey Maggy, nice to see you and thanks for stopping by!
> 
> Btw if you like the Paris Premier check out the Autumn 2016 thread when it launched.
> Autumn 2016


Thank you dear Cosmo, I will have a look with pleasure. I have been buying Longchamp on/off for some 20 years now, and I am a firm believer, that it's a great brand for both office and leisure activities.


----------



## Stansy

I am curious to see the Mlle and Madeleine in person. I hope that they are softer than the regular LPH - I ended up giving mine away because it was so boxy and stiff....


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Our friend Amanda over at the PurseBlog named the Mlle Longchamp as one of "*The 21 Best Bags Of Paris Fashion Week Fall 2017*."  Here is the link: http://www.purseblog.com/fashionweek/best-bags-paris-fashion-week-fall-2017/

(I have already been dreaming of the big one in gray... )


----------



## MaggyH

Cosmopolitan said:


> Our friend Amanda over at the PurseBlog named the Mlle Longchamp as one of "*The 21 Best Bags Of Paris Fashion Week Fall 2017*."  Here is the link: http://www.purseblog.com/fashionweek/best-bags-paris-fashion-week-fall-2017/
> 
> (I have already been dreaming of the big one in gray... )
> 
> View attachment 3638034
> View attachment 3638035


I'm loving the looks of it too! Is that furry belt an extra? I wonder how long before we can see them for real..


----------



## Butterlite

Cosmopolitan said:


> Our friend Amanda over at the PurseBlog named the Mlle Longchamp as one of "*The 21 Best Bags Of Paris Fashion Week Fall 2017*."  Here is the link: http://www.purseblog.com/fashionweek/best-bags-paris-fashion-week-fall-2017/
> 
> (I have already been dreaming of the big one in gray... )
> 
> View attachment 3638034
> View attachment 3638035



I am in love with this bag, and can't wait for fall!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from a Women's Wear Daily slideshow


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^So if you read the text accompanying the slideshow it appears we've already seen all the colors for the Mlle Longchamp line: black, gray, tan, yellow


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> from a Women's Wear Daily slideshow
> 
> View attachment 3642608
> View attachment 3642609
> View attachment 3642610
> View attachment 3642611
> View attachment 3642612



Thanks so much for posting all this, @Cosmopolitan! Since it's made of calfskin, I can tell the Mlle Longchamp will be expensive! As for the Madeleine, I wonder why they chose bull hide - it will be more durable I guess but might be heavier since bull hide is thick


----------



## seton

If that Madeine is bullhide, it's going to be over a thousand. The first generation of Balzane was bullhide and my bullhide Balzane hobo was $1280 amd this was all the way back in 2012. The most expensive natural grain leathers that LC use are goatskin (not Metis but regular goatskin) and bullhide.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> If that Madeine is bullhide, it's going to be over a thousand. The first generation of Balzane was bullhide and my bullhide Balzane hobo was $1280 amd this was all the way back in 2012. The most expensive natural grain leathers that LC use are goatskin (not Metis but regular goatskin) and bullhide.



Thanks so much for enlightening me about bullhide. It will be an expensive bag then


----------



## Cosmopolitan

source: http://www.alarabiya.net

(If you click on the first pic of the black Mlle Longchamp to view it full size, you'll see a contrasting red-ish/burgundy interior through the perforations on the front)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from the instagram of the Longchamp PR director, Nicole Kidman is spotted carrying a bag from the new Penelope Soft line


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> from the instagram of the Longchamp PR director, Nicole Kidman is spotted carrying a bag from the new Penelope Soft line
> 
> View attachment 3651029
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651030



Wonder why it's called Penelope Soft - it looks like a Penelope Fantaisie


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Wonder why it's called Penelope Soft - it looks like a Penelope Fantaisie



Idk for sure, but it appears that the body of Nicole's bag is all suede, as opposed to the Penelope Fantaisie, which had the suede on the wings (but not the body).

The fall bags below are also called Penelope Soft, and they have suede bodies.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Idk for sure, but it appears that the body of Nicole's bag is all suede, as opposed to the Penelope Fantaisie, which had the suede on the wings (but not the body).
> 
> The fall bags below are also called Penelope Soft, and they have suede bodies.
> 
> View attachment 3651090
> View attachment 3651091



I didn't notice the suede bodies on any of these bags until you pointed it out. Thanks!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram, press day in New York


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Finally a new pic of the fall line. This from a Longchamp press day in London. 

Source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp press day, appears could be in Helsinki

Source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Thanks for posting all this pics Cosmopolitan. I'm loving the new Mlle Longchamp. Hoping to see the LPN and neo colours. I stopped by a boutique and the SA told me amethist will be part of the LPN collection, as well as this season's peony and the deep red (replacing red garance), as he told me. He said he couldn't remember the rest of the colours.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Ann_Margaret said:


> Thanks for posting all this pics Cosmopolitan. I'm loving the new Mlle Longchamp. Hoping to see the LPN and neo colours. I stopped by a boutique and the SA told me amethist will be part of the LPN collection, as well as this season's peony and the deep red (replacing red garance), as he told me. He said he couldn't remember the rest of the colours.



Thanks for the intel!


----------



## can_do_mom

Cosmopolitan said:


> Finally a new pic of the fall line. This from a Longchamp press day in London.
> 
> Source: instagram
> 
> View attachment 3678538



I'm a big Longchamp fan and am loving these pics.  We will be in France and Germany in June.  I'm assuming that is too early to see these beautiful bags in the store.  Does anyone know when they will be available to purchase?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

can_do_mom said:


> I'm a big Longchamp fan and am loving these pics.  We will be in France and Germany in June.  I'm assuming that is too early to see these beautiful bags in the store.  Does anyone know when they will be available to purchase?



Last year, U.S. department stores (like Bloomingdales and Nordstrom) began receiving some of the fall Longchamp bags in mid- through late May. Longchamp.com began to update with some fall merchandise on June 20, but they did not post the bulk of the fall line online until July 11. So not that far away!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Video from a Longchamp pressday.... think it was in Dubai but can't read the language


----------



## seton

I  see Fou SLGs in Purple and yellow. I just bought a new yellow wallet to replace my lemon LPC wallet. Oh well.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram, a Longchamp freebie received by a Russian magazine editor


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Lots of new fall pics on instagram, apparently from a Longchamp press day in Malaysia


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Can't wait to get my hands on the gray Mlle Longchamp! 

Unfortunately the Longchamp manager I spoke with yesterday was unsure about the details, in terms of the bag sizes available or the pricing, but she had seen the bag in March.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> Can't wait to get my hands on the gray Mlle Longchamp!
> 
> Unfortunately the Longchamp manager I spoke with yesterday was unsure about the details, in terms of the bag sizes available or the pricing, but she had seen the bag in March.
> 
> View attachment 3687154



Thank you for sharing!!! Excited to see the collection when it's out!


----------



## SmokieDragon

@Cosmopolitan  Thanks so much for posting all of these pictures!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Can't wait to get my hands on the gray Mlle Longchamp!



This is gorgeous! Thank you for posting all these. So much eye candy [emoji106]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

another Longchamp press day, this one in Milan, Italy 

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

new LC press day pics on instagram, appears event was in Portugal


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I've been hoping that a nice burgundy bag will come along this fall so I'm happy to catch a glimpse of this wallet. From the Foulonne line maybe???


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I've been hoping that a nice burgundy bag will come along this fall



Woooo.... I hear burgundy? Perhaps I should put off purchasing that black Foulonne key holder for now.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Another fall preview for press

Source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

More from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The photo is kind of dark, but the instagrammer who posted the Penelope bag below said it's a nice dark green. 




I think this Madeleine bag I posted last week is also dark green.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

source: http://www.menaiset.fi/blogit/tyyli...vyja-ja-tukkijatkan-reppu-kuvissa-ensi-syksyn


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> new LC press day pics on instagram, appears event was in Portugal
> 
> View attachment 3693431
> View attachment 3693432
> View attachment 3693433
> View attachment 3693434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



I see some eyeglass cases but no eyeglasses? Always interested in addding to my collex.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> I see some eyeglass cases but no eyeglasses? Always interested in addding to my collex.



At one of the press days last week, two women were wearing glasses that I suspect could be from the new Longchamp/Marchon eyewear line slated to be released this fall.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Another fall preview for press
> 
> Source: instagram
> View attachment 3694260



Thanks so much for posting! I am curious about these bags


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much for posting! I am curious about these bags



Apparently they are in the men's line but I think a woman could wear them too


----------



## Cosmopolitan

source: https://www.layalina.com/الكشف-عن-م...لخريفشتاء-2017-إلى-نخبة-مجتمع-دبي-248781.html


----------



## Cosmopolitan

More instagram pics from the LC press presentation in Mumbai


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Few more


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From a LC press day in Madrid

Source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Three more instagram pics from Mumbai. LC made the presentation in a hotel suite since the LC boutique has not opened there yet.

Btw they seem to be showing the smaller Mlle Longchamp bag with two straps (short and long) but only one strap on the larger version of the bag?? (See post #96 above as well)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram of Longchamp Barbados


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's the best shot I've seen so far of the new olive green Penelopes; they've been photographing dark grayish

source: http://formfollowsfashion.gr/featured/longchamp-fw17/


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Any news on the Autumn Pliage colors?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's the best shot I've seen so far of the new olive green Penelopes; they've been photographing dark grayish



I am half thankful that the sides are suede for this bag. Olive green is my favourite type of green.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I am half thankful that the sides are suede for this bag. Olive green is my favourite type of green.



I love olive green too. I'm hoping the fall line will have an olive green bag for me. Maybe it'll be a Penelope bucket bag. That style wasn't really on my radar because of the gold hardware but it looked so cute in those blogger pics I recently posted in the spring thread here. I'm not a suede fan but living on the east coast US I suppose I could deal with a little suede on the sides.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I love olive green too. I'm hoping the fall line will have an olive green bag for me.



I used to have a Slate LP but it did not really work with my predominantly blue wardrobe. I like camouflage print too and gotten a Neo Fantasie cosmetic case. I have not started using it yet but it just makes me happy whenever I see it. I hope there is an SLG or something else in olive green. I like the Penélope bucket bag. It looks to be very functional. Too much rain and high humidity that is not very kind to suede so I usually avoid suede.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I hope there is an SLG or something else in olive green.



I bet they'll be more olive green. We've only seen a small slice of the collection so far. I love autumn colors and I've got high hopes.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I bet they'll be more olive green. We've only seen a small slice of the collection so far. I love autumn colors and I've got high hopes.



I prefer autumn colors and share your hopes. It will be awesome if there are some Foulonné pieces in olive green. That will make me really happy!


----------



## vink

I've been wanting anything burgundy or some time. And I like the look of Penelope bucket bag. I'm actually contemplating the spring blue right now. Maybe I'll wait? Um... [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

vink said:


> I've been wanting anything burgundy or some time. And I like the look of Penelope bucket bag. I'm actually contemplating the spring blue right now. Maybe I'll wait? Um... [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]



Well if what you really want is burgundy I suggest waiting to see the full fall collection over the next two months. Based on the sneak peeks, more burgundy is coming. Personally I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hoping for some new Cuir colours like burgundy, purple or a dark green.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Another Longchamp press day, appears this was in Seoul 

Source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

More from the press day


----------



## Cosmopolitan

More from the press day/instagram 

Wonder who the model is?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Source: instagram
> 
> View attachment 3709481



Thanks for all the pics, @Cosmopolitan !

In this pic, it looks like some of the bigger-sized Mlle LCs have 2 straps, long and short.

That black suede shoulder bag looks great! But suede is hard to maintain. Probably that size won't work for me too since I'm petite.

That black and white Penelope looks so good...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

new press day pics on instagram; these are from several different locations


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's a little fall showroom video posted on instagram: https://www.instagram.com/p/BUj5sbDjCdV/?taken-by=glamour_russia


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagrammer viola.style

Note new leather treatment on Penelope


----------



## vink

Cosmopolitan said:


> new press day pics on instagram; these are from several different locations
> 
> View attachment 3710435
> View attachment 3710436
> View attachment 3710437
> View attachment 3710438
> View attachment 3710439
> View attachment 3710440
> View attachment 3710441
> View attachment 3710442
> View attachment 3710443
> View attachment 3710444



I find myself liking the purple! This autumn will be fun and quite a serious damage. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## lovingmybags

vink said:


> I find myself liking the purple! This autumn will be fun and quite a serious damage. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]



Ditto-and I'm already trying to hold myself back from the Ruby Penelope tote in regular leather!  This fall will be a mess for me haha


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Paris Premier totes on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mlle Longchamp on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from Twitter, a look at the new Longchamp eyewear line


----------



## vink

Cosmopolitan said:


> from Twitter, a look at the new Longchamp eyewear line
> 
> View attachment 3713810



I don't get quirky frames. But maybe because I wear prescriptions. I just want a good solid frame that can go anywhere, light, and won't bend if accidentally sat on. [emoji28]

Edit: typo.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp presentation in Zurich 

Source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mlle Longchamp on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

On Bloomingdales.com, a new Neo backpack?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> On Bloomingdales.com, a new Neo backpack?
> 
> View attachment 3717568
> View attachment 3717569
> View attachment 3717570



Oh my! That is way too busy, haha


----------



## Cosmopolitan

An Amethyst Pliage just popped up on Nordstrom.com and it is backordered until July. So perhaps the color is returning for the fall lineup?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

new fall color for the 3D line on bloomingdales.com

looks like price is going up $20 on this style


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Cosmopolitan said:


> On Bloomingdales.com, a new Neo backpack?
> 
> View attachment 3717568
> View attachment 3717569
> View attachment 3717570


I like this print! I would consider it in a small neo pliage!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The daughter of Longchamp creative director Sophie Delafontaine carries the new fall bug bag (source: instagram)


----------



## BlackGrayRed

There are some awesome pieces here!
The more structured bags look great!  Thank you for sharing!

I hope to find some "Made in France" ones for the styles I like. We shall see. I know there are varying opinions on this topic. I'm simply speaking of my own preference. [emoji846]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> the new fall bug bag



So adorable on her.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I spy a pretty burgundy Penelope in this instagram collage


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's a pic from bloomingdales.com of the new Neo print in the small handbag size. Fwiw, I've seen pics floating around this week of the same Neo print done in two other colorways, red and khaki. Haven't posted those pics here because I'm unsure about the source.

And I've also seen pics of Mystery line bags in navy. So perhaps that line will be expanding beyond just black and cognac.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's a pic from bloomingdales.com of the new Neo print in the small handbag size. Fwiw, I've seen pics floating around this week of the same Neo print done in two other colorways, red and khaki. Haven't posted those pics here because I'm unsure about the source.
> 
> View attachment 3725328



This print looks so 3D! I will have to see it in person to make sure that it isn't really hundreds of pieces of multi-coloured fabric sewn on haha


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Neimanmarcus.com has the new Penelope Soft Crossbody


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

New fall bags on Nordstrom.com!

Roseaus in grey





Penelopes in aubergine





3Ds in mimosa


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Checked out a few of the new colors at my local Nordstrom. 

On the Penelope, the aubergine color is much more of a true purple IRL than in the stock photos. 







And I love the new gray Roseaus! It's a very wearable medium gray that would go with a lot. Definitely on my list.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> And I love the new gray Roseaus! It's a very wearable medium gray that would go with a lot



I heard my heart thump louder when I saw that gray Roseau crossbody. So beautiful. The SA shared that there is a high possibility that the 'coating' might split. Is there any way at all to get around this, I wonder?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> The SA shared that there is a high possibility that the 'coating' might split.



Huh? Haven't seen any problems reported here with this latest iteration of Roseaus. Maybe only a concern in hot tropical climates? Would love to hear any details you have because I already own of these Roseaus and have my eye on more.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Maybe only a concern in hot tropical climates? Would love to hear any details you have because I already own of these Roseaus and have my eye on more.



Yes, apparently, the spliting is due to the "inside coating", as stated under the description on LC's website. SA says they had received a number of cases on this and that this issue is common for hot climates. I live in a year round tropical country with high humidity. I was told that there is nothing they can do about it but I must share that I had gotten better customer support from US and UK than my own home country so I think I will write to LC US and hear what they say... in terms of repair possibilities or prevention measures. I will share here when I get a reply.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

In light of the current sale, I'm trying to guess what the FW17 Pliage colors will be based on the lovely photos Cosmo has shared, so I can decide if I want to buy my SSH now or wait! Aubergine, the new gray, perhaps a yellow, and…? I like the aubergine and gray better than the currently available bilberry and gunmetal, so I think I might hold out to get one of FW17's nice, carefree lovely dark colors for my first SSH.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I like the aubergine and gray better than the currently available bilberry and gunmetal



The waiting game between seasons is so maddening right?!?! I kind of doubt that gunmetal and bilberry will be switched out because they didn't go into the sale. I'm no pliage expert though. Best thing to do is ask about the upcoming colors at your local boutique. 

Seems that curry could be back for fall because there's suddenly a lot of it on Nordstrom.com, mostly back ordered to July.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I think I might hold out to get one of FW17's nice, carefree lovely dark colors for my first SSH.



I am the same, holding out for Foulonné pieces and hoping they will be available in purple, burgundy and olive green. Let's wait it out together. [emoji1] [emoji483] [emoji483]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

some new Mlle Longchamp pics I came across

source here: http://miumag.pl/covet/longchamp-mademoiselle-nowa-it-bag-na-jesien-2017-7329


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Zooming in on the above pics... looks like Longchamp is doing a new phone case


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> some new Mlle Longchamp pics



That gray... that burgundy... [emoji33] [emoji28] [emoji7]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> ^Zooming in on the above pics... looks like Longchamp is doing a new phone case
> 
> View attachment 3735852
> View attachment 3735853



Nice idea but I don't like the bulge at the back...


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> some new Mlle Longchamp pics I came across
> 
> source here: http://miumag.pl/covet/longchamp-mademoiselle-nowa-it-bag-na-jesien-2017-7329
> 
> View attachment 3735600
> View attachment 3735601
> View attachment 3735602
> View attachment 3735603
> View attachment 3735604
> View attachment 3735605
> View attachment 3735606
> View attachment 3735607
> View attachment 3735608
> View attachment 3735609



Thanks so much for posting these! It will be tough deciding between this and the Heritage Hobo.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Nice idea but I don't like the bulge at the back...



I think the phone case is cute and I like how it incorporates the Longchamp logo and hardware. But I would worry that the LC metal button on the back would get pretty banged up.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much for posting these! It will be tough deciding between this and the Heritage Hobo.



I'm very interested in the gray Mlle Longchamp.  Love the color and, unlike the Heritage Hobo, it has the silver hardware that I prefer. Very eager to see the actual dimensions of the two sizes, and the price points of course. Also want to find out whether both straps are removable.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I would worry that the LC metal button on the back would get pretty banged up.
> 
> View attachment 3736330



I know what you mean - the button will end up pretty scratched up! As for me, it will really irritate me to see that the phone case is not resting flat haha!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I'm very interested in the gray Mlle Longchamp.  Love the color and, unlike the Heritage Hobo, it has the silver hardware that I prefer. Very eager to see the actual dimensions of the two sizes, and the price points of course. Also want to find out whether both straps are removable.
> 
> View attachment 3736333



I think the longer strap looks removable, but not sure about the shorter one - it looks like there is a joint in the ring for the shorter strap, so maybe it can be flicked and the strap taken off too. As for the price point, I can predict it will cost more than the Heritage Hobo - the price trend has been up with the new bags e.g. Penelope, Paris Premier. Plus I think this is made of calfskin vs cowhide of the Heritage Hobo. It would be good if they did both Gold and Silver HW with all colours of the Heritage and Mlle IMHO


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> It would be good if they did both Gold and Silver HW with all colours of the Heritage and Mlle IMHO



I have posted some pics in this thread previously of fall Heritage bags in yellow with silver/gunmetal hardware so let's hope LC is headed in that direction.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Love that happy shade of yellow!!


----------



## seton

Saw the new nylon color. New gray with white lining . No name on label. New peacock blue with black lining. Curry and deep red are back. Gun is still around.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Yay @seton is back!  Your expertise and intell were missed.


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yay @seton is back!  Your expertise and intell were missed.



Awwww. I didnt know I was missed. I just didnt have any news. I was at this same LC 2 weeks ago and they didnt have the new LPNs at that time.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Instagram pics from a Longchamp presentation in Tokyo


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> New gray with white lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737720
> View attachment 3737721



Thanks for posting! That is a really light gray!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Instagram pics from a Longchamp presentation in Tokyo
> 
> View attachment 3738454



I wish I were the mannequin surrounded by all those bags and RTW pieces haha


----------



## vink

Cosmopolitan said:


> some new Mlle Longchamp pics I came across
> 
> source here: http://miumag.pl/covet/longchamp-mademoiselle-nowa-it-bag-na-jesien-2017-7329
> 
> View attachment 3735600
> View attachment 3735601
> View attachment 3735602
> View attachment 3735603
> View attachment 3735604
> View attachment 3735605
> View attachment 3735606
> View attachment 3735607
> View attachment 3735608
> View attachment 3735609



I like that they have 2 straps on them, the longer one that can go crossbody and a shoulder one.


----------



## Lucyrcat

Cosmopolitan said:


> Checked out a few of the new colors at my local Nordstrom.
> 
> On the Penelope, the aubergine color is much more of a true purple IRL than in the stock photos.
> 
> View attachment 3731995
> View attachment 3731996
> View attachment 3731997
> View attachment 3731998
> 
> 
> And I love the new gray Roseaus! It's a very wearable medium gray that would go with a lot. Definitely on my list.
> 
> View attachment 3732001
> View attachment 3732002
> View attachment 3732003
> View attachment 3732004
> View attachment 3732005




Argh!!  Aubergine - love love love.  want it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Was very excited today when I spotted new arrivals at my local LC boutique from 3 storeys above! The bags that caught my eyes from afar? The new "patchwork" Neo and the Gray Roseaus!! The "patchwork" Neo is very photogenic, as you'll see below. Anyway, upon closer inspection, the bag that has really stolen my heart is the Aubergine Roseau. 

Here are my mod and other shots. For reference, I'm 5'1". Penelope Soft in Aubergine and Midnight, Penelope Fantaisie also featured in pics that follow. In terms of LPs, one of them reminds me of Cedar. Another one looks like Curry. And the Gray LP looks like a darker shade of Pearl from AW16(?).


----------



## SmokieDragon

One more pic haha:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Was very excited today when I spotted new arrivals at my local LC boutique from 3 storeys above!



Oh how exciting! Thank you so much for all the pics. I wish I could have been there with you to play with the new fall bags.

That Aubergine Roseau is gorgeous. I think you need it!  I want a Gray Roseau myself.

Did you happen to see anything in burgundy? That's a hole in my collection I'm hoping to fill this fall.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Happy Friday Longchamp lovers! 

Are you ready for *Longchamp Le Bar* ?!?!?! 

Here's a cute video from a fall pressday event: https://www.instagram.com/p/BVrwqojF05y/?tagged=longchamp


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Wow @SmokieDragon thank you for sharing so many pictures!! I love how the soft Penelope looks on you. And I'm loving the LP colors!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Oh how exciting! Thank you so much for all the pics. I wish I could have been there with you to play with the new fall bags.
> 
> That Aubergine Roseau is gorgeous. I think you need it!  I want a Gray Roseau myself.
> 
> Did you happen to see anything in burgundy? That's a hole in my collection I'm hoping to fill this fall.



I wish you could have been there too! Best part is no-one seemed to know it's the new collection except me - they were just swarming around the sale items, totally unaware, haha!

Didn't see anything in burgundy. Still early days, I think.

Now about that Roseau - long or short handles? Haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Wow @SmokieDragon thank you for sharing so many pictures!! I love how the soft Penelope looks on you. And I'm loving the LP colors!!



You're very welcome and thanks! So much to look forward to this fall


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Happy Friday Longchamp lovers!
> 
> Are you ready for *Longchamp Le Bar* ?!?!?!
> 
> Here's a cute video from a fall pressday event: https://www.instagram.com/p/BVrwqojF05y/?tagged=longchamp
> 
> View attachment 3740989



Happy Friday! I can almost taste that drink!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My SA shared this with me, trimming is patent leather. Love the SSH!


----------



## Phiomega

SmokieDragon said:


> Was very excited today when I spotted new arrivals at my local LC boutique from 3 storeys above! The bags that caught my eyes from afar? The new "patchwork" Neo and the Gray Roseaus!! The "patchwork" Neo is very photogenic, as you'll see below. Anyway, upon closer inspection, the bag that has really stolen my heart is the Aubergine Roseau.
> 
> Here are my mod and other shots. For reference, I'm 5'1". Penelope Soft in Aubergine and Midnight, Penelope Fantaisie also featured in pics that follow. In terms of LPs, one of them reminds me of Cedar. Another one looks like Curry. And the Gray LP looks like a darker shade of Pearl from AW16(?).



Thank you for the pics! The Aubergine Penelope and Roseau look very nice. This could be a 'dark neutral that is not black'.... hmmm....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My SA shared this with me, trimming is patent leather. Love the SSH!]



That SSH! But patent leather? [emoji22]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> One more pic haha:]



I saw both of these today and really like both of them. The Aubergine? Burgundy? is dark but still distinctive in color whereas the gray is the perfect shade of gray, not too dark nor too light.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> My SA shared this with me, trimming is patent leather. Love the SSH!
> 
> View attachment 3741929



Remember this Neo print is coming in other colors too besides the purple--burgundy and possibly olive greenish/neutrals....


----------



## SmokieDragon

Phiomega said:


> Thank you for the pics! The Aubergine Penelope and Roseau look very nice. This could be a 'dark neutral that is not black'.... hmmm....



You're very welcome! Yes, I do see the Aubergine as that! I love the contrast of the inside with the outside of the Aubergine Roseau 



frenziedhandbag said:


> I saw both of these today and really like both of them. The Aubergine? Burgundy? is dark but still distinctive in color whereas the gray is the perfect shade of gray, not too dark nor too light.



Yes, the Gray is perfect!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> That SSH! But patent leather? [emoji22]



My Losange trimmed in patent leather is holding up well, touch wood 



Cosmopolitan said:


> Remember this Neo print is coming in other colors too besides the purple--burgundy and possibly olive greenish/neutrals....
> 
> View attachment 3742388
> 
> View attachment 3742385
> 
> View attachment 3742386
> 
> View attachment 3742387



Thanks so much for reminding me about the other colours! Not a fan of the olive green/neutrals but the burgundy one is nice too!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

neimanmarcus.com has posted a few more fall bags

this Neo print is called "Neo Vibration" 





plus they have the gray Roseau


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> neimanmarcus.com has posted a few more fall bags
> 
> this Neo print is called "Neo Vibration"
> 
> View attachment 3742504
> View attachment 3742505



Thanks so much for posting the name


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My Losange trimmed in patent leather is holding up well, touch wood



Yay! This F/W is going to be very damaging to the wallet. So many temptations!


----------



## slycookies

Ah the fuzzy purple bug bag. Not sure if any new ones are in my future for fall.  We'll see what happens in the store.


----------



## paula3boys

I can't wait to see Fall irl


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Cosmopolitan said:


> some new Mlle Longchamp pics I came across
> 
> source here: http://miumag.pl/covet/longchamp-mademoiselle-nowa-it-bag-na-jesien-2017-7329
> 
> View attachment 3735600
> View attachment 3735601
> View attachment 3735602
> View attachment 3735603
> View attachment 3735604
> View attachment 3735605
> View attachment 3735606
> View attachment 3735607
> View attachment 3735608
> View attachment 3735609


 
What style is this? TIA!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I love this bag!!! I love it in both tan and gray. I hope it's lovely in person!


----------



## Stansy

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I love this bag!!! I love it in both tan and gray. I hope it's lovely in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744266
> View attachment 3744267


You and me both


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cosmopolitan said:


> some new Mlle Longchamp pics I came across





Luv2Shop1 said:


> What style is this? TIA!



The name of the bag is "Mlle Longchamp"


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Cosmopolitan said:


> The name of the bag is "Mlle Longchamp"



Thank you!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Launch is in a week!


----------



## ame

SmokieDragon said:


> Was very excited today when I spotted new arrivals at my local LC boutique from 3 storeys above! The bags that caught my eyes from afar? The new "patchwork" Neo and the Gray Roseaus!! The "patchwork" Neo is very photogenic, as you'll see below. Anyway, upon closer inspection, the bag that has really stolen my heart is the Aubergine Roseau.
> 
> Here are my mod and other shots. For reference, I'm 5'1". Penelope Soft in Aubergine and Midnight, Penelope Fantaisie also featured in pics that follow. In terms of LPs, one of them reminds me of Cedar. Another one looks like Curry. And the Gray LP looks like a darker shade of Pearl from AW16(?).
> 
> View attachment 3740913
> View attachment 3740914
> View attachment 3740915
> View attachment 3740916
> View attachment 3740917
> View attachment 3740918
> View attachment 3740920
> View attachment 3740924
> View attachment 3740925
> View attachment 3740926


What is the name of the purple/navy crossbody called? What is the closure type and is the strap adjustable? I am newer to the brand so I apologize but those are GORGEOUS.

ETA: I found it. That's what I get for starting at the end...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

ame said:


> What is the name of the purple/navy crossbody called? What is the closure type and is the strap adjustable? I am newer to the brand so I apologize but those are GORGEOUS.



This is a new version of the Penelope for fall called the Penelope Soft Crossbody. Lots of pics sprinkled around this thread. NM and Nordies already have it in stock: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...n=category-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLUE

The flap of the bag has a magnetic closure. The strap is adjustable--you can see rivets and extra holes at the end of each strap--but I don't always find it so easy to adjust that sort of hardware to be honest.


----------



## SmokieDragon

ame said:


> What is the name of the purple/navy crossbody called? What is the closure type and is the strap adjustable? I am newer to the brand so I apologize but those are GORGEOUS.
> 
> ETA: I found it. That's what I get for starting at the end...



Just wanted to add on a little to what @Cosmopolitan has written. The Penelope Soft is also on the smaller side shape-wise because of the way the sides are cinched at an angle vs regular rectangular sides. As for adjusting the strap, yes, it can be difficult to do as I have learned with other bags having a similar design. I also find it odd that the long leather strap is attached to the bag via a leather loop and wonder how this connection will fare over time - will it sag/stretch? Just some things to think about. It is gorgeous though!


----------



## ame

SmokieDragon said:


> Just wanted to add on a little to what @Cosmopolitan has written. The Penelope Soft is also on the smaller side shape-wise because of the way the sides are cinched at an angle vs regular rectangular sides. As for adjusting the strap, yes, it can be difficult to do as I have learned with other bags having a similar design. I also find it odd that the long leather strap is attached to the bag via a leather loop and wonder how this connection will fare over time - will it sag? Just some things to think about.


I thought that connection was really elegant but that definitely makes me think "not a long term bag"...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

3D tote in Mimosa

Source: instagram


----------



## OneMoreDay

Longchamp's new bag for Fall/Winter 17. That grain! And the glint from the statement hardware!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

OneMoreDay said:


> Longchamp's new bag for Fall/Winter 17. That grain! And the glint from the statement hardware!
> View attachment 3746519



Nice pic!  The bag is called the Madeleine and it's made of bullhide. Lots of other pics of it in this thread. I posted the below WWD slideshow in March in which LC creative director Sophie Delafontaine says it's shaped like a house lol. I just wish the bag didn't have that pocket on the front.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From LC instagram


----------



## OneMoreDay

Cosmopolitan said:


> Nice pic!  The bag is called the Madeleine and it's made of bullhide. Lots of other pics of it in this thread. I posted the below WWD slideshow in March in which LC creative director Sophie Delafontaine says it's shaped like a house lol. I just wish the bag didn't have that pocket on the front.
> 
> View attachment 3746567


The instagram pic is a touch more flattering than WWD's. I had no problems with the front pocket until I saw the latter pic, lol.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Cosmopolitan said:


> Wonder who the model is?
> View attachment 3709571


It's Freja Beha Erichsen.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

OneMoreDay said:


> The instagram pic is a touch more flattering than WWD's. I had no problems with the front pocket until I saw the latter pic, lol.



Haha I think they are purposely downplaying that awkward pocket!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

OneMoreDay said:


> It's Freja Beha Erichsen.



Been waiting for an announcement on who will be the next face of Longchamp since Alexa Chung is being replaced


----------



## OneMoreDay

Cosmopolitan said:


> Haha I think they are purposely downplaying that awkward pocket!


Ah, who knows? I may like it even more after seeing it in person. 
I'm torn about Longchamp sometimes. On the one hand, they do beautiful things. On the other hand, I feel like they have problems editing their designs. That saying about taking one thing off before you leave the house holds true for design as well.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

OneMoreDay said:


> I'm torn about Longchamp sometimes. On the one hand, they do beautiful things. On the other hand, I feel like they have problems editing their designs. That saying about taking one thing off before you leave the house holds true for design as well.



I understand what you're saying. Some of the bags have too much going on for my taste--multi-colors, color blocking, wild prints, tassels, suede, etc. Particularly the "runway" type bags revealed early each season. But then when the bulk of each collection comes out there are always some cleaner, simpler styles that work for me, like the Roseau, 3D, Foulonne, Quadri lines for instance. And these are usually quite well made and at reasonable price points.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Cosmopolitan said:


> 3D tote in Mimosa
> 
> Source: instagram
> 
> View attachment 3745727


Is this the medium or the small, please? Lovely bag.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Cosmopolitan said:


> Nice pic!  The bag is called the Madeleine and it's made of bullhide. Lots of other pics of it in this thread. I posted the below WWD slideshow in March in which LC creative director Sophie Delafontaine says it's shaped like a house lol. I just wish the bag didn't have that pocket on the front.
> 
> View attachment 3746567


Totally agree with you abt that darn pocket!!
Love the color tho.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MamaSleepy said:


> Is this the medium or the small, please? Lovely bag.



Small


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bloomingdales.com has the Roseaus in aubergine and grey


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> From instagram



Those slip-in sneakers! Ah, my nemesis. [emoji33]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Those slip-in sneakers! Ah, my nemesis. [emoji33]



I noticed them too! Hope they won't be too heavy. I lifted up a pair of sneakers from the current collection at the boutique and wow, it was heavy!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

This Mlle Longchamp from instagram appears red to me, even though WWD reported in March that the bag is coming in four colors in calfskin--black, grey, yellow, cognac--and we've seen those same four colors over and over again at PFW and at LC press days. Perhaps it's just funny lighting on a cognac bag? Or maybe there's an Asia-exclusive red?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> wow, it was heavy!



That will be a real deal breaker for me. [emoji17]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Or maybe there's an Asia-exclusive red?



I will be popping by the boutique today. Will report back on this.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From instagram


----------



## paula3boys

Cosmopolitan said:


> An Amethyst Pliage just popped up on Nordstrom.com and it is backordered until July. So perhaps the color is returning for the fall lineup?
> 
> View attachment 3718268


I am so glad amethyst is back as I missed it the first time around. I picked up the amethyst small tote (long handles) at the airport in Paris before coming home yesterday! It is so pretty. I wish they would have had another peacock one but that color was sold out in the small tote!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp.com has updated for fall!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

new Foulonne


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Longchamp.com has updated for fall



Woohoo!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> new Foulonne



I like this. Simple and beautiful.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## amethystjade

hello everyone.. I'm not sure how I got  here, I'm sure it's because of Longchamp!  Anyway, I was wondering if anyone can help me sort out if this (preloved) bag i saw in ebay is legit?

Site:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LONGCHAMP...557944?hash=item4d5e0045b8:g:EuYAAOSw8GtZWQig

any help is much appreciated. thank you!


----------



## OneMoreDay

I must say, I prefer the look of the larger Madeleine. The pocket in front isn't as pronounced and is more in proportion with the rest of the bag. Will it come in Khaki as well?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

OneMoreDay said:


> I must say, I prefer the look of the larger Madeleine. The pocket in front isn't as pronounced and is more in proportion with the rest of the bag. Will it come in Khaki as well?
> View attachment 3751893



I bet it will come in khaki too. I think LC is still loading images onto the site.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I love the new Shop It line


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Also, Le Pliage badges? That will be interesting


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 3751857
> View attachment 3751858
> View attachment 3751859
> View attachment 3751860
> View attachment 3751861
> View attachment 3751862
> View attachment 3751863



Thanks for posting! As predicted, pricing for Mlle and Madeleine is way up there! Unexpected though was the change in name from "Mlle Longchamp" to "Miss Longchamp". I prefer the name Mlle!

Not sure I like the new 2.0 Crossbody. Twin compartments always take up space...?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Has there always been a Cuir "XS" backpack?


----------



## SmokieDragon

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Has there always been a Cuir "XS" backpack?



It's new!


----------



## dianagrace

I love the new Pliage Cuir mini backpack. And this new red color is so beautiful.


----------



## dianagrace

OK, I am loving this too. Fall is going to be very expensive for me.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

dianagrace said:


> And this new red color is so beautiful.



I am loving the new Foulonne red too. This is #1 on my list so far.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I was hoping for olive green in the Foulonne line and gray in the 3D line. Oh well...


----------



## dianagrace

I was a little disappointed with the Foulonne offerings. I wish they would offer more colors in the handbag range. They have a lot of colors for the small leather goods that would be beautiful for bags as well. I would love the tote bag in this blue


----------



## Cosmopolitan

New stuff still being added including this new Mystery line color


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## OneMoreDay

The larger Madeleine in Khaki is up! This colour is such a chameleon.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

OneMoreDay said:


> The larger Madeleine in Khaki is up! This colour is such a chameleon.



I do love that color.


----------



## EGBDF

I'm finding the website layout annoying as in hard to see what they have.
And I don't like this season at all compared to past seasons. But that's ok. It's fun to look. I like that they have a variation of the cuir bags.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EGBDF said:


> I'm finding the website layout annoying as in hard to see what they have



Yes I'm on the mobile site that they automatically direct you to on  iPhone and iPad and it bugs me that I can't find a way to view the full site that I see on my laptop desktop.


----------



## OneMoreDay

In love with this image.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Looks like the Penelope is now made of bull hide? Was it cowhide before?


----------



## MWTexan

Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 3752068
> View attachment 3752069



Does anyone know if these top handles can be worn on the shoulder?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I am liking a lot of pieces this season, namely amethyst Foulonné SLGs, scarfs and accessories. Still waiting for more olive green items to be uploaded, hopefully... though it will make decisions harder.


----------



## dianagrace

And the list gets longer and longer


----------



## Cosmopolitan

dianagrace said:


> And the list gets longer and longer



Love this Roseau Croco. If I didn't already own the below vintage Kate Moss x Longchamp bag I'd be all over that.


----------



## sacha1009

Just sharing my first long champ...its so lovely Roseau crocodile..so love it [emoji4]


----------



## Stansy

I really like the Miss Longchamp, but boy, they are quite expensive I must say! Almost one grand is something. Anyhow, DH is off for one week of tracking, so I might pop into Longchamp with DD over the weekend 
And the Madeleine looks lovely I think!


----------



## Alexisu96

Looking at the new nylon colors.. Can anyone comment how different or similar this season's Peacock blue is the past Azure?

I missed out on the Azure and loooove that color... wondering if Peacock is very much similar ( websites colors are a bad match) 

Also does anyone think they might re-release Azure?


----------



## paula3boys

Alexisu96 said:


> Looking at the new nylon colors.. Can anyone comment how different or similar this season's Peacock blue is the past Azure?
> 
> I missed out on the Azure and loooove that color... wondering if Peacock is very much similar ( websites colors are a bad match)
> 
> Also does anyone think they might re-release Azure?



I don't think they are similar personally


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Hi, peacock looks nothing like azure. It is so much darker and a very different shade of blue. I own the azure and saw peacock in person. But cornflower, last year summer colection, was similar to azure (though a tiny bit darker). Maybe you can check stores near you for this colour? I'm positive Longchamp will come with a colour like this again. Did you check this past season colour blue mist? Is a very pretty shade of blue in my opinion, that goes with a lot more than the azure, also more classy. I like the colour azure but find it hard to match with clothes. Would you consider blue mist maybe?


----------



## EGBDF

Oh dear, I just noticed the strap section. I take back my disappointment with this season! They even have the lengths listed!!! Haha.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> Oh dear, I just noticed the strap section. I take back my disappointment with this season! They even have the lengths listed!!! Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753302
> View attachment 3753303
> View attachment 3753304



The Cuir strap is for me


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> The Cuir strap is for me


I will probably get one, but I don't know what color. I almost ordered the black, but then I was thinking maybe the navy or the other blue. Hopefully all the colors will actually be available....how about you?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Those straps are just so beautiful.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Huh? Haven't seen any problems reported here with this latest iteration of Roseaus. Maybe only a concern in hot tropical climates? Would love to hear any details you have because I already own of these Roseaus and have my eye on more.


Following up on this. I wrote an email to Longchamp US and there had been no reply thus far. I visited the boutique and expressed my concerns over the potential rippling of the Roseau. The SA explained that the PVC coating (as listed under materials on LC's website) is akin to a varnish that is sprayed onto the bag for that finish we see on the Roseau. In a tropical climate like mine and with high humidity, rippling might occur and there is no repair solution to it. The only prevention measure she can recommend but with no guarantee is to store the bag without its dustbag, in an open air environment and allow the bag to 'breathe'. 

Also, there is no exclusive red Mlle or Miss Longchamp for Asia.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from In Style magazine


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> I will probably get one, but I don't know what color. I almost ordered the black, but then I was thinking maybe the navy or the other blue. Hopefully all the colors will actually be available....how about you?



I'm thinking of the Red Lacquer for some contrast with my Blue Cuir (SS15-SS17), Mocha Cuir, Black Cuir and Cody Mahogany Cuir


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3754401



Thanks so much for posting all!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

In the past I haven't bought many Cuir bags but I am loving the look of Red Lacquer and Pebble.  Here's a pic from instagram.


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> In the past I haven't bought many Cuir bags but I am loving the look of Red Lacquer and Pebble.  Here's a pic from instagram.
> 
> View attachment 3755146


I really like both of those colors. I have a red cuir and I've only used it once. I think the red lacquer is more my style. Oh well, they hardly take up any space to store, though I hate having things I really don't use.


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> I really like both of those colors. I have a red cuir and I've only used it once. I think the red lacquer is more my style. Oh well, they hardly take up any space to store, though I hate having things I really don't use.



You can use them on your Neos too


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> In the past I haven't bought many Cuir bags but I am loving the look of Red Lacquer and Pebble.  Here's a pic from instagram.
> 
> View attachment 3755146



I think the Red Lacquer is beautiful! As for the Pebble, I have a Pebble Cuir Keyring and it feels weird seeing it around at normal price again haha


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Agreed…something about these earthy autumn tones works so well with the cuir, better than the bright pops of color we get in the summer - and I have a pink cuir!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I am loving the look of Red Lacquer and Pebble.



Both these colors are gorgeous and greatly versatile. I only have one cuir in mocha but I can see red lacquer working very well for me too. If only there is a medium tote style for the cuir this season.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I'm not into bags that slouch a lot or puddle, I generally prefer some structure. How much does the small Cuir top handle slouch?


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> I'm not into bags that slouch a lot or puddle, I generally prefer some structure. How much does the small Cuir top handle slouch?


If you don't have enough in it, or a purse organizer, it's a total puddle.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cosmopolitan said:


> Wonder who the model is?
> View attachment 3709571





OneMoreDay said:


> It's Freja Beha Erichsen.





Cosmopolitan said:


> Been waiting for an announcement on who will be the next face of Longchamp since Alexa Chung is being replaced



Looks like it could be Freja


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EGBDF said:


> If you don't have enough in it, or a purse organizer, it's a total puddle.



Hmmmm thx maybe not for me then. Will have to think some more about which direction to go this fall. Don't know why I'm in such a hurry because it's only July!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

*Freja Beha Erichsen*

Source: http://m.haibao.com/www/articlem/2470211.htm

*






*


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan

From instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

What I've seen so far of the Fall 2017 advertising campaign disappoints me somewhat. Freja Beha Erichsen certainly has been a successful supermodel, but the whole look just seems reminiscent of the Alexa Chung Longchamp campaigns. I guess I was hoping for fresh, new, different...


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Hmmmm thx maybe not for me then. Will have to think some more about which direction to go this fall. Don't know why I'm in such a hurry because it's only July!



You're just trying to plan ahead


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> What I've seen so far of the Fall 2017 advertising campaign disappoints me somewhat. Freja Beha Erichsen certainly has been a successful supermodel, but the whole look just seems reminiscent of the Alexa Chung Longchamp campaigns. I guess I was hoping for fresh, new, different...
> 
> View attachment 3756170



I agree that it's so reminiscent of Alexa Chung! Maybe it's a generational thing, but I've never even heard of Freja Beha Erichsen before this! Maybe I'm too old haha. And I also don't like how that Miss Longchamp is hanging so low in the pics, especially the first one!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> I agree that it's so reminiscent of Alexa Chung! Maybe it's a generational thing, but I've never even heard of Freja Beha Erichsen before this! Maybe I'm too old haha. And I also don't like how that Miss Longchamp is hanging so low in the pics, especially the first one!



No worries, I'm sure I'm older than you, and while Freja looked vaguely familiar to me, I admit that I read her Wiki bio to get up to speed on her lol. 

I agree that the Mlle/Miss Longchamp strap looks weird in that first pic. One concern I've had about the smaller version of that bag is that the long strap seems possibly too long (and too narrow in proportion to the width of the bag) and the short strap seems too short. I know the straps are adjustable, but I'm not sure how easy that is. There's just a lot going on there. It's a busy design.

Btw it does appear that the larger version of the Mlle/Miss Longchamp (below) only comes with one wider medium-length strap.


----------



## furuutsu

dianagrace said:


> OK, I am loving this too. Fall is going to be very expensive for me.



I'm eyeing this too! Much of the Autumn collection has arrived in my local Longchamp boutique but I have yet to see this.

Managed to snap some photos of the le pliage cuir stars and Shop-It tote bag.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

furuutsu said:


> I'm eyeing this too! Much of the Autumn collection has arrived in my local Longchamp boutique but I have yet to see this.
> 
> Managed to snap some photos of the le pliage cuir stars and Shop-It tote bag.



Great pics, thanks for posting!


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> What I've seen so far of the Fall 2017 advertising campaign disappoints me somewhat. Freja Beha Erichsen certainly has been a successful supermodel, but the whole look just seems reminiscent of the Alexa Chung Longchamp campaigns. I guess I was hoping for fresh, new, different...
> 
> View attachment 3756170


My first thought when I saw her was that she looks very much like Alexa.


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> No worries, I'm sure I'm older than you, and while Freja looked vaguely familiar to me, I admit that I read her Wiki bio to get up to speed on her lol.
> 
> I agree that the Mlle/Miss Longchamp strap looks weird in that first pic. One concern I've had about the smaller version of that bag is that the long strap seems possibly too long (and too narrow in proportion to the width of the bag) and the short strap seems too short. I know the straps are adjustable, but I'm not sure how easy that is. There's just a lot going on there. It's a busy design.
> 
> Btw it does appear that the larger version of the Mlle/Miss Longchamp (below) only comes with one wider medium-length strap.
> 
> View attachment 3756250


There are so many things I love about LC bags, but the straps are probably the area that for me, could use the most improvement. Over the years, the straps are a real hit -or miss with me. Too long, too short, just right. I wish they would at least put the measurements online for the cuir handbags because those strap lengths seem to really vary from season to season. Oh, and I was looking at some old receipts and seems like the small cuir was about $435 USD a few years ago, now up to $495. Sigh.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EGBDF said:


> There are so many things I love about LC bags, but the straps are probably the area that for me, could use the most improvement. Over the years, the straps are a real hit -or miss with me. Too long, too short, just right.



Totally agree with you about the strap issues. Although LC has gotten better over the past few seasons about adding adjustability to straps, albeit more so for the small/medium crossbody type bags. That's one reason why I chose to buy a second Roseau crossbody. The strap is very easy to adjust to wear it as a shorter shoulder bag.


----------



## vink

Cosmopolitan said:


> *Freja Beha Erichsen*
> 
> Source: http://m.haibao.com/www/articlem/2470211.htm
> 
> *
> View attachment 3755698
> View attachment 3755699
> View attachment 3755700
> View attachment 3755701
> View attachment 3755702
> View attachment 3755703
> *



I actually like the look of Miss LC on her.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

vink said:


> I actually like the look of Miss LC on her.



Me too generally. My point was just that in the pic below, it seems as if the bag is hanging all the way to her knees for some reason.


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> Too long, too short, just right. I wish they would at least put the measurements online for the cuir handbags because those strap lengths seem to really vary from season to season.



When I bought my Blue Cuir in SS15, the MIT ones had shorter straps than the MIR ones. So even the country of production within the same season matters!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> That's one reason why I chose to buy a second Roseau crossbody. The strap is very easy to adjust to wear it as a shorter shoulder bag.
> 
> View attachment 3756326



The allowance to adjust the strap for this bag looks great - looks like more holes can be punched too


----------



## OneMoreDay

Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 3755956


The XS Cuir backpack is so cute!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Hmmmm thx maybe not for me then. Will have to think some more about which direction to go this fall. Don't know why I'm in such a hurry because it's only July!


I like the Cuir but not sure whether I need a second one. I like the softness but without the purse organiser, it puddles and I have trouble locating my things. I started saving pictures of the items I want, on the very same day the collection launched and thought to myself "Oh no, I totally lost my self control this season". [emoji33]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> There are so many things I love about LC bags, but the straps are probably the area that for me, could use the most improvement.



In the same boat. I like the straps this season but I will like something shorter so that I can use the cuir/neo as a shoulder bag. I can take the strap to a cobbler but that will mean taking a whole chunk of leather off. [emoji22]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I started saving pictures of the items I want, on the very same day the collection launched and thought to myself "Oh no, I totally lost my self control this season". [emoji33]



Geesh don't worry about it I've been saving pics and planning purchases since Paris Fashion Week in March. And I'm already looking forward to PFW spring 2018 in September lol!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Geesh don't worry about it I've been saving pics and planning purchases since Paris Fashion Week in March.



It's wonderful to know I am not alone. I like how you plan ahead. [emoji106] luckily for me, F/W usually works better for me so that is surely safer in terms of planning for purchases. 

Sidenote: ever since you posted that Red Lacquer Cuir, I can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## Baaglover

Does anyone know if Le Pliage badges are sold seperately and can be attached to Cuir already owned or if you have to buy a new personolized Cuir and you choose them then ? So you receive your bag with the badges already attached ?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Baaglover said:


> Does anyone know if Le Pliage badges are sold seperately and can be attached to Cuir already owned or if you have to buy a new personolized Cuir and you choose them then ? So you receive your bag with the badges already attached ?



My SA told me the badges can't be attached to "old" Cuirs as the buttons need to attach to a button/hole on the Cuir which "old" Cuirs don't have. That's all I know.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like the Cuir but not sure whether I need a second one. I like the softness but without the purse organiser, it puddles and I have trouble locating my things.



With my CloverSac base shaper (https://www.cloversac.com/product/base-shaper-for-longchamp-le-pliage-medium-long-handle-2605/), pouches and 1 mini bag organiser, I can achieve some structure in my Small Cuir. I say "some" because it still looks kind of looks slouchy (it will slouch to the tallest and widest pouch) but at least the pouches help me compartmentalise and find stuff.

I have tried the Medium Samorga in it and while I think the structure looks fab, I feel that the Small Cuir is too stretched which I don't like. 

I also feel I can put more things inside with my base shaper and pouches approach. Well, that's my attempt at enabling hehe


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I have tried the Medium Samorga in it and while I think the structure looks fab, I feel that the Small Cuir is too stretched which I don't like.
> 
> I also feel I can put more things inside with my base shaper and pouches approach. Well, that's my attempt at enabling hehe



I fully agree with you. The organiser does its job so well but it does make the bag look bigger and results in lesser space within too. I'll definitely take a look at the base shaper since I do have a mini bag organiser and tons of pouches so it should be a good alternative too. Thank you for sharing as always. [emoji4]


----------



## Baaglover

SmokieDragon said:


> My SA told me the badges can't be attached to "old" Cuirs as the buttons need to attach to a button/hole on the Cuir which "old" Cuirs don't have. That's all I know.


Thanks for the info


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Sidenote: ever since you posted that Red Lacquer Cuir, I can't stop thinking about it.



That Red Lacquer Cuir is so pretty but I've decided the style just isn't for me personally. Instead I think my burgundy/dark red choice this fall will be this foldover Paris Rocks bag below. I realize the leather in this line is somewhat delicate, but this would not be an everyday bag for me. I'm not a red everyday bag kind of person lol. It would be a party bag, going out to drinks/dinner/wine tasting sort of once-in-a-while bag. 






Has an adjustable strap


----------



## ipsum

I hope they could make all straps adjustable instead of buying replacement straps.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I'm seeing a lot of silver hardware this season, which I love! I prefer silver, but all of the bags I have loved in the past are all ghw. This might be my season!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Instead I think my burgundy/dark red choice this fall will be this foldover Paris Rocks bag below.



I know what you mean. I am trying to avoid duplicates in my collection in terms of styles and sizes. I used to own a medium cuir so I know that is too big for me.

Gosh, this Paris Rocks crossbody is a beauty. I especially like that the hardware is either gunmetal or silver, instead of gold. Thank you for bringing this bag into my radar. I will be sure to take a look at it on my next visit. [emoji1]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I'm seeing a lot of silver hardware this season, which I love! I prefer silver, but all of the bags I have loved in the past are all ghw. This might be my season!



Totally agree. I'm a stickler about only buying bags with silver hardware. There are some Longchamp styles I like in the Heritage and Penelope lines, for instance, but won't buy because they have gold hardware.


----------



## lovingmybags

Omg they need to stopppp...it's like Longchamp scanned my head to come up with everything I like!  Love the suede Shop-It tote, and the brown Roseau Croco is seriously calling my name.  And I'm not even a brown person usually!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From instagram


----------



## Konicek007

Does anyone know when new season Le pliage will be out?
In UK on official Longchamp online there are suddenly visible colours like Peacock or Amethyst or Putty but when I click on it it says non available. I wonder if these will be for A/W 2017 and not available yet?
I want to order the pink one but I think shall I wait for those other colours?i


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Konicek007 said:


> Does anyone know when new season Le pliage will be out?
> In UK on official Longchamp online there are suddenly visible colours like Peacock or Amethyst or Putty but when I click on it it says non available. I wonder if these will be for A/W 2017 and not available yet?
> I want to order the pink one but I think shall I wait for those other colours?i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759354



Yes Peacock, Amethyst and Putty are new fall Pliage nylon colors. Longchamp.com launched the fall line last week, but not all the new colors and styles are actually available for sale everywhere. Stock should be coming in soon though.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Cosmopolitan said:


> From instagram
> 
> View attachment 3759174
> View attachment 3759175



Ug! I really like this cutie!! I am going to be at SCP this week...I hope it doesn't follow me home! LOL


----------



## Konicek007

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yes Peacock, Amethyst and Putty are new fall Pliage nylon colors. Longchamp.com launched the fall line last week, but not all the new colors and styles are actually available for sale everywhere. Stock should be coming in soon though.


Awww. Thank you. 
When I googled these colours it says these were already out in 2012/13? 
Do they just call the colours same as in the previous years? 
I wasn't sure if that is some error - when they were suddenly visible on their website or if they are the future stock not available yet..


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Konicek007 said:


> Awww. Thank you.
> When I googled these colours it says these were already out in 2012/13?
> Do they just call the colours same as in the previous years?
> I wasn't sure if that is some error - when they were suddenly visible on their website or if they are the future stock not available yet..



Longchamp sometimes recycles Pliage colors, brings them back after being rested for a few years, such as Amethyst for instance.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I visited my local Longchamp boutique (U.S.) yesterday and was disappointed to see that not much fall merchandise had arrived, maybe only about half. I was told that the company has recently changed its manufacturing system, which was taking longer than anticipated and has resulted in delays. Boutique staff said they usually have all the new stuff by June and they wished they had more to display. (Also at the U.S. department stores--Neiman Marcus, Nordstrom, Bloomingdales--I've noticed they have much less fall Longchamp merchandise than they typically would at this point in July.)

My boutique did have the fall colors for the Pliage nylon and Cuir lines. That Red Lacquer Cuir is a stunner IRL. I played with the small size of the bag, which is what I'd buy, and the slouchiness didn't bother me so much because it is compact. I may end up getting some Cuirs this season.

There were no Mlle Longchamp, Madeleine, Effrontee, Penelope Arty, 
Shop It, Cuir Etoiles bags in stock yet... There were only a few new colors, but not the full range, to see for the Roseau, Paris Rocks, Foulonne, 3D, Penelope, Paris Premier lines.

In the Foulonne line, I was able to check out the new smaller saddle bag (below) and was surprised to see that its relatively flat and is divided into two compartments inside, which for me really cuts down on the usefulness. It couldn't really pass my usual test of holding my mini umbrella and sunglasses without bulging out.



This Foulonne, while also flat, was actually slightly more spacious than the above.



This larger Foulonne saddle bag was not in stock yet to see unfortunately.


----------



## Konicek007

Cosmopolitan said:


> Longchamp sometimes recycles Pliage colors, brings them back after being rested for a few years, such as Amethyst for instance.


Do you know what other colors  are coming in nylon for Autumn?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Konicek007 said:


> Do you know what other colors  are coming in nylon for Autumn?



As I mentioned Longchamp.com updated for fall last week and the Pliage colors are now listed there for the new season.


----------



## Konicek007

Cosmopolitan said:


> As I mentioned Longchamp.com updated for fall last week and the Pliage colors are now listed there for the new season.


Thank you.
I am checking there daily and I could see Amethyst, Putty, curry, peacock.. The rest was like a standart colours that they always stock- red, black, navy, gun metal, billberry. I hoped if there would be more ,,other,, colours..
So seeing these 12 shades there- that  it is all what will be? I wanted to purchase the Peony so I wondered if I shall wait for more colours..


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> That Red Lacquer Cuir is a stunner IRL. I played with the small size of the bag, which is what I'd buy, and the slouchiness didn't bother me so much because it is compact. I may end up getting some Cuirs this season.
> 
> This Foulonne, while also flat, was actually slightly more spacious than the above.
> View attachment 3760082
> 
> 
> This larger Foulonne saddle bag was not in stock yet to see unfortunately.
> View attachment 3760083



Yay that you are considering the Cuir!  Ok, I'm biased - I'm a Cuir fan haha  I agree with you on Red Lacquer 

I don't like the snap buttons on the Foulonnes. One snap button may be ok but 2 snap buttons may be hard to close especially if one side of the bag is bulging, IMHO


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Yay that you are considering the Cuir!  Ok, I'm biased - I'm a Cuir fan haha  I agree with you on Red Lacquer
> 
> I don't like the snap buttons on the Foulonnes. One snap button may be ok but 2 snap buttons may be hard to close especially if one side of the bag is bulging, IMHO



We'll see on the Cuirs, still deciding about whether the slouchiness would drive me nuts. I re-homed several BVs years ago because I couldn't deal with bags without any structure.

I agree about the buttons on those Foulonnes.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram, official unveiling of Freja Beha Erichsen as the new face of Longchamp

short video: https://www.instagram.com/p/BWaZyfdgfh0/?taken-by=longchamp


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau image from longchamp.com


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I went to a LC boutique today and I would agree that there's not much stock around. They didn't have the stars Op Art MSH I want so I tried on the other Op Art (the striped one) and I really liked the style! I didn't feel like the MSH was too big on my 5'6"/size M frame and the short handle could slide up to my shoulder, although I wouldn't regularly carry it like that. Sorry I don't have pics - the shop was small and empty so all the SAs were staring at me and I didn't feel comfortable taking photos!

As I think someone mentioned earlier, the patent handles were surprisingly soft and seemed like they would be comfortable to carry throughout the day. I just need to feel the jacquard canvas on the star version in person. The polyester canvas on the striped version was soft and seemed like it would be easy to clean, so hopefully the jacquard is as nice! If it is, I'm going to get a friend to pick it up for me on their Europe trip so I can get that lower price and VAT refund


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> surprised to see that its relatively flat and is divided into two compartments inside, which for me really cuts down on the usefulness. It couldn't really pass my usual test of holding my mini umbrella and sunglasses without bulging out.



Thank you for the intel. I was keen in this bag but I carry a mini umbrella and sunglasses all the time too. Looks like I can remove it from my list. I understand additional compartments but do not quite get it if the bag is already small, it really takes up more space. [emoji21]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> We'll see on the Cuirs, still deciding about whether the slouchiness would drive me nuts. I re-homed several BVs years ago because I couldn't deal with bags without any structure.



Yay that you are considering the cuir but I totally get you with regards to the slouchiness. When I started using the small cuir without my purse organiser nor pouches, I found my things swimming around in the black hole. Not everyone likes a purse organiser though as it does take up space but just to share Samorga now makes a plain open organiser without any compartments so it might help to give some sort of structure to the cuir.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you for the intel. I was keen in this bag but I carry a mini umbrella and sunglasses all the time too. Looks like I can remove it from my list. I understand additional compartments but do not quite get it if the bag is already small, it really takes up more space. [emoji21]



Yes this new Foulonne had been on my short list too and now it's a no-go for me. LC offers similar size bags (9" x 6" ish) that I own, Mystery and Roseau crossbodies for instance, that are much roomier.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Not everyone likes a purse organiser



For sure I'm in the anti-purse organizer camp. Never liked them, never will. Seems like carrying an extra bag in a bag.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Neimanmarcus.com just uploaded a bunch of new fall Longchamp bags however many are on "pre-order" and not expected to ship immediately


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From neimanmarcus.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From neimanmarcus.com


----------



## slycookies

The cuir with stars and the pliage is my jam.  Ugh, I'm gong to have to try and make it to the Costa Mesa store and see what they have.  Not convinced on how the amethyst will look for me.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From instagram, LC press day in Thailand


----------



## Cosmopolitan

More from the press day


----------



## Ludmilla

Cosmopolitan said:


> In the past I haven't bought many Cuir bags but I am loving the look of Red Lacquer and Pebble.  Here's a pic from instagram.
> 
> View attachment 3755146


I guess I have missed it somewhere on this thread, but my SA told me today that there is going to be an amethyst cuir. Do you have any infos on that?


----------



## dianagrace

Ludmilla said:


> I guess I have missed it somewhere on this thread, but my SA told me today that there is going to be an amethyst cuir. Do you have any infos on that?


OH NO!!! Yet another thing on my list.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Ludmilla said:


> I guess I have missed it somewhere on this thread, but my SA told me today that there is going to be an amethyst cuir. Do you have any infos on that?



No sorry, I haven't come across any amethyst Cuirs and the color isn't listed on longchamp.com. The Pliage nylon and the 3D line are both available in amethyst though.


----------



## EGBDF

I only see the amethyst cuir etoiles.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EGBDF said:


> I only see the amethyst cuir etoiles.



Oh right, there is that bedazzled one! Maybe that's what the SA was referring to.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Madeleine and La Baronne bags on instagram


----------



## Ludmilla

EGBDF said:


> I only see the amethyst cuir etoiles.


I am a bit confused, because she said the Cuir amethyst is on the (German) website. But it is not. Only the dark red Cuir. 


Cosmopolitan said:


> Oh right, there is that bedazzled one! Maybe that's what the SA was referring to.
> 
> View attachment 3762597
> View attachment 3762598


I asked her about the new Cuir colours and she said dark red, grey and amethyst. None of them are at the store (Germany), yet. She was definitely not talking about the bedazzled ones. But, admittedly she said things about the website that were not true, either, and she could not be bothered to take a look at her catalog.  
Those bedazzled ones in amethyst are pretty, though. The colour is amazing. I really hope now there is going to be a Cuir in that colour. I'll be sold on that one. 
Thank you for your help!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Ludmilla said:


> I asked her about the new Cuir colours and she said dark red, grey and amethyst



No amethyst. Red, pebble grey, pilot blue.
http://de.longchamp.com/pliage/leder


----------



## Ludmilla

Cosmopolitan said:


> No amethyst. Red, pebble grey, pilot blue.
> http://de.longchamp.com/pliage/leder


 Well, this is a shame (although good for my wallet). The SA did not come across as very educated about LC to begin with. Thank you so much for looking into it! I appriciate this a lot.


----------



## allyloupuppy

Cosmopolitan said:


> Hoping the Mlle Longchamp doesn't end up with a $2,000+ pricetag like last fall's Paris Premier


I doubt it,  but depends where these bags are made?? Does anyone know?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

allyloupuppy said:


> I doubt it,  but depends where these bags are made?? Does anyone know?



These are likely made in France but I can't say for sure because they aren't available yet. However the LC prices don't change based on the country of origin. For instance a Neo bag made in China or made in France costs the same obviously. The Mademoiselle Longchamp bags are selling for $1295 and $1165 USD.


----------



## allyloupuppy

Cosmopolitan said:


> These are likely made in France but I can't say for sure because they aren't available yet. However the LC prices don't change based on the country of origin. For instance a Neo bag made in China or made in France costs the same obviously. The Mademoiselle Longchamp bags are selling for $1295 and $1165 USD.


I agree but I just can't imagine anyone buying a $2000 bag that's made in China. Either way it's so cute and I love the cognac color!!


----------



## lovingmybags

allyloupuppy said:


> I agree but I just can't imagine anyone buying a $2000 bag that's made in China. Either way it's so cute and I love the cognac color!!



I have to say I don't really look at the country of origin, when buying my bags.  As long as the quality is good that's fine by me.  China's actually rising in its labor costs, so a lot of companies' factories are moving to Vietnam and whatnot.


----------



## lauren!

Hi all... any information on the cuir backpack? Just saw it on the website. I think it's new? I can't find any photos


----------



## Cosmopolitan

lauren! said:


> Hi all... any information on the cuir backpack? Just saw it on the website. I think it's new? I can't find any photos



Yes the Cuir XS backpack is new. I did see these available in the boutique last week but I'm not a backpack lover so I didn't really check them out. Here are the pics I've posted in this thread recently:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

new limited edition colorway of Heritage bag coming tomorrow with launch of Longchamp boutique in Mumbai, India

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Shop It tote on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

source: http://www.lifestyleasia.com/515570/longchamp-mademoiselle-is-the-french-girl-bag-we-all-need/



> *Longchamp Mademoiselle is the French girl bag we all need*
> 
> Fashion talks a lot about _je ne sais quoi_. It’s an easy way to pinpoint that mysterious aura of something special – especially when names like François Hardy or Jane Birkin are on the table. Truth be told, we’re guilty of it, as much as the next fellow hunter who’s after the secret formula of what designers and editors now commonly refer to as the “French girl style”_._
> 
> Cue the Longchamp Mademoiselle. The arrival of the Parisian label’s newcomer heralds the end of an important part from our perennial search: The classic everyday bag.
> 
> Inspired by Birkin and Hardy, who are the ’70s pin-ups of the ultimate Parisian girls, the Longchamp Mademoiselle draws upon their effortlessness and inherent sense of style. Timeless, versatile and understated, it’s only a matter of time till you see it swung on the shoulders of messy-haired cool girls strolling by the Seine.
> 
> For the Mademoiselle, simplicity is key. Conspicuously unadorned, the only detail to identify the new bag design is by its perforated leather front, iconic clasp and an enamel-polished wax seal stamped onto a hangtag on the side.
> 
> Available in black, grey, cognac and mimosa, the Longchamp Mademoiselle comes in two styles of a cross-body and a hobo bag. Sling it on over a Breton striped shirt and a pair of well-worn jeans — and _voilà_, your effortless French girl look is done and dusted.
> 
> _The Longchamp Mademoiselle bag is available at Longchamp boutiques in August. Prices range from RM3,430 (cross-body bag) to RM3,245 (hobo bag)._


_



_


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cute Longchamp video on instagram teasing the Mademoiselle Longchamp bag: https://www.instagram.com/p/BWsQxwhAa0t/?taken-by=longchamp


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> cute Longchamp video on instagram teasing the Mademoiselle Longchamp bag: https://www.instagram.com/p/BWsQxwhAa0t/?taken-by=longchamp
> 
> View attachment 3767184



Well, I'm sold! I don't even like yellow and I'm already jonesing for that bag. Longchamp is doing a great job of marketing the Mademoiselle bag as the perfect "French Style" bag.


----------



## lauren!

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yes the Cuir XS backpack is new. I did see these available in the boutique last week but I'm not a backpack lover so I didn't really check them out. Here are the pics I've posted in this thread recently:



Thank you soooo much! I love it even more after seeing the photos. It's exactly what I've been looking for! This is on my fall shopping List!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Glimpse of the upcoming Longchamp-Marchon eyewear line, from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cosmopolitan said:


> cute Longchamp video on instagram teasing the Mademoiselle Longchamp bag: https://www.instagram.com/p/BWsQxwhAa0t/?taken-by=longchamp



Here's the video again embedded directly from youtube


----------



## Cosmopolitan

India-exclusive Heritage bags with LC artistic director Sophie Delafontaine on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Glimpse of the upcoming Longchamp-Marchon eyewear line, from instagram



Glasses! Looking good!


----------



## crissy11

Has anyone seen a real life pic (non-stock) picture of this that they could share? I've looked on IG and online and I can't find a single one.


----------



## lovingmybags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Shop It tote on instagram



No ...not only do I need to add this tote to my collection, I may get it in multiple colors!  Hope not many choices are going to be available for the next semi-anual sale haha


----------



## Cosmopolitan

straps on instagram


----------



## Phiomega

I am really loving the LC straps! They will also be suitable for my other bags!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The new green Roseau Crocos on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

fall collection pics from blogger Bea Arboleda

https://beaarboleda.blogspot.hk/2017/07/longchamp-fall-2017-collection.html


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cuir bags with badges on instagram


----------



## Konicek007

Anyone has the new Peacock LP? Thinking about it..


----------



## paula3boys

Konicek007 said:


> Anyone has the new Peacock LP? Thinking about it..



I saw it in person in Paris last month and regret not buying it. It was selling out fast there


----------



## Konicek007

I must say I rang to Longchamp in London yesterday and they told me that the Peacock is the most wanted colour since it launched ..selling out fast..


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Effrontee on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle bag

source: http://news.mk.co.kr/newsRead.php?year=2017&no=501738


----------



## vink

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselle bag
> 
> source: http://news.mk.co.kr/newsRead.php?year=2017&no=501738
> 
> View attachment 3775865
> View attachment 3775866
> View attachment 3775867
> View attachment 3775868



Arg! We won't get it here until 29 August, which will be a launch day.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

vink said:


> Arg! We won't get it here until 29 August, which will be a launch day.



Yes and I haven't been waiting very patiently! 

I was told a few weeks ago that the bag would arrive during the second week of September on the U.S. east coast. But the Longchamp instagram video post last week said August 29.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## vink

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yes and I haven't been waiting very patiently!
> 
> I was told a few weeks ago that the bag would arrive during the second week of September on the U.S. east coast. But the Longchamp instagram video post last week said August 29.
> 
> View attachment 3775985



I didn't know before. I went to the duty free shop yesterday intended to check it out. DH has a flight next week and I have points to splurge. Well, the curiosity is at peak now. I have another flight in November. But I hate waiting. I've been seeing all the images for months now. (Or am I over exaggerating it?)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

vink said:


> I've been seeing all the images for months now. (Or am I over exaggerating it?)



No you're not over exaggerating it, because I've been posting pics of the Mademoiselle bags here for five months, since Paris Fashion Week in early March.


----------



## vink

Cosmopolitan said:


> No you're not over exaggerating it, because I've been posting pics of the Mademoiselle bags here for five months, since Paris Fashion Week in early March.



Oh thanks! I can't believe they're keeping us waiting this long. [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Effrontee on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Shop It on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Khaki Penelopes on instagram


----------



## Konicek007

Here is LP Peacock. Just arrived!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Slideshow of the various Cuir badges that are available to choose from: https://www.vogue.com.tw/mobile/fashion/content-34958-605906.html


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Shop It on instagram


----------



## Ludmilla

Cosmopolitan said:


> Shop It on instagram
> 
> View attachment 3777983


Hmmm. I might need one of those...


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Slideshow of the various Cuir badges that are available to choose from: https://www.vogue.com.tw/mobile/fashion/content-34958-605906.html
> 
> View attachment 3777079
> 
> 
> View attachment 3777080
> 
> 
> View attachment 3777081
> 
> 
> View attachment 3777082



Unfortunately, these remind me a little too much of the Anya Hindmarch stickers of a year or two ago. I do like the Eiffel Tower one, though.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Another teaser video for the Mademoiselle Longchamp bag! 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXGFOTKA57w/?taken-by=longchamp


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Aubergine Penelope on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

article on Longchamp's fall line in the Philippine Daily Inquirer: http://lifestyle.inquirer.net/269268/independent-paris-girls-70s-inspire-longchamp/


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The smaller size of the Mademoiselle Longchamp bag was added to U.S. longchamp.com today. (Previously just the larger one was listed.) Of course none of them are actually in stock yet.

http://us.longchamp.com/handbags/mademoiselle-longchamp/hobo-bag-1323883?sku=9893


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> straps on instagram
> 
> View attachment 3769297



OMG! Adore these!


----------



## bakeacookie

Cosmopolitan said:


> From instagram
> 
> View attachment 3753769
> View attachment 3753770
> View attachment 3753771
> View attachment 3753772
> View attachment 3753773
> View attachment 3753774
> View attachment 3753775



Ooh I like the one with the stickers!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Cosmopolitan said:


> Slideshow of the various Cuir badges that are available to choose from: https://www.vogue.com.tw/mobile/fashion/content-34958-605906.html
> 
> View attachment 3777079
> 
> 
> View attachment 3777080
> 
> 
> View attachment 3777081
> 
> 
> View attachment 3777082



Definitely need this! [emoji7]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Shop It on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

phone case on instagram


----------



## bellebellebelle19

crissy11 said:


> Has anyone seen a real life pic (non-stock) picture of this that they could share? I've looked on IG and online and I can't find a single one.


So I really love the Le Pliage Étoiles line too and was hoping I could try it on in person. I want to make sure that I like the jacquard and patent leather. Also, I hoped a friend could buy it in Europe for a cheaper price and duty free, and they're leaving on August 15. So I emailed Longchamp and they said this line won't be available for another 4-6 weeks! So we've got quite a long wait ahead of us  I hope my friend will be able to find it!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> So I really love the Le Pliage Étoiles line too and was hoping I could try it on in person. I want to make sure that I like the jacquard and patent leather. Also, I hoped a friend could buy it in Europe for a cheaper price and duty free, and they're leaving on August 15. So I emailed Longchamp and they said this line won't be available for another 4-6 weeks! So we've got quite a long wait ahead of us  I hope my friend will be able to find it!



I continue to be amazed at this unusual delay in the fall line. As I mentioned about three weeks ago, my boutique staff attributed it to some sort of changeover in Longchamp's manufacturing system which they all knew was coming but ended up being slower than expected. It is nearly August, and if you look around the LC boutiques or department stores, most of the fall line is not actually available yet, other than the Pliage nylons, Cuirs, some Roseaus, Foulonnes, etc.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle bags @theballroomofficial on instagram


----------



## vink

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselle bags @theballroomofficial on instagram
> 
> View attachment 3779365
> View attachment 3779366



I kinda like the size of the yellow one here. Which size do you think it is?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

vink said:


> I kinda like the size of the yellow one here. Which size do you think it is?



That is the smaller size

2 straps = smaller size
1 strap = larger size


----------



## Menlo Girl

What colors of the Le Pliage were released for Fall 2017?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Menlo Girl said:


> What colors of the Le Pliage were released for Fall 2017?



http://us.longchamp.com/pliage/nylon


----------



## Menlo Girl

I did see that, but how do I tell which are the new release colors?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Menlo Girl said:


> I did see that, but how do I tell which are the new release colors?



Well I'm not an expert on Pliage colors, but I guess the only truly brand new colors to the Pliage nylon line are Peacock and Putty.

Amethyst, Curry and Deep Red were not around in Spring 2017 but were previously released in other past seasons and were brought back after being rested.


----------



## vink

Cosmopolitan said:


> That is the smaller size
> 
> 2 straps = smaller size
> 1 strap = larger size
> 
> View attachment 3779414
> View attachment 3779416



Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle, Madeleine bags on instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Tomorrow, I will be going to my local boutique to check out the Le Pliage Cuir Star Shoulder Strap which my SA has reserved for me since the weekend. Can't wait!  Bringing my Black Cuir along too. Super excited - been a long wait, LOL!

http://uk.longchamp.com/accessories/le-pliage-cuir/shoulder-strap-7085737?sku=2632


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Tomorrow, I will be going to my local boutique to check out the Le Pliage Cuir Star Shoulder Strap which my SA has reserved for me since the weekend. Can't wait!  Bringing my Black Cuir along too. Super excited - been a long wait, LOL!
> 
> http://uk.longchamp.com/accessories/le-pliage-cuir/shoulder-strap-7085737?sku=2632



That should look awesome! Hope you love it. 

And I'm looking forward to your report about what else you spy at the boutique.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus on LC instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> That should look awesome! Hope you love it.
> 
> And I'm looking forward to your report about what else you spy at the boutique.



Thanks so much and will report back


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Tomorrow, I will be going to my local boutique to check out the Le Pliage Cuir Star Shoulder Strap



Hope you like what you see and it comes home with you![emoji6]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Here's my Cuir with its new strap! It's so soft to the touch and comfy! I was using my Neo Fantaisie before this and was adjusting to the thin strap that the Cuir comes with when I tried this on and yeah, so comfortable! Everyone who owns a Cuir needs this strap!

I decided to go for the black because it will go with all my existing Cuirs (Black, Mahogany Cody, Blue and Mocha). I also think that since the stars are a flashy silver, black will be easier to match with it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> That should look awesome! Hope you love it.
> 
> And I'm looking forward to your report about what else you spy at the boutique.



Sadly, new arrivals are coming tomorrow so nothing new to report... yet hehe. My SA mentioned that the personalised Cuir with badges will be coming to my local boutique on 16 Aug. That will be interesting


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Here's my Cuir with its new strap! It's so soft to the touch and comfy! I was using my Neo Fantaisie before this and was adjusting to the thin strap that the Cuir comes with when I tried this on and yeah, so comfortable! Everyone who owns a Cuir needs this strap!
> 
> I decided to go for the black because it will go with all my existing Cuirs (Black, Mahogany Cody, Blue and Mocha). I also think that since the stars are a flashy silver, black will be easier to match with it.
> 
> View attachment 3783462



Your new strap looks great! Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Everyone who owns a Cuir needs this strap!



It looks wonderful and the stars add a touch of whimsical fun to it. Love it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Your new strap looks great! Congrats on your purchase.





frenziedhandbag said:


> It looks wonderful and the stars add a touch of whimsical fun to it. Love it!



Thanks so much


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Phiomega

SmokieDragon said:


> Here's my Cuir with its new strap! It's so soft to the touch and comfy! I was using my Neo Fantaisie before this and was adjusting to the thin strap that the Cuir comes with when I tried this on and yeah, so comfortable! Everyone who owns a Cuir needs this strap!
> 
> I decided to go for the black because it will go with all my existing Cuirs (Black, Mahogany Cody, Blue and Mocha). I also think that since the stars are a flashy silver, black will be easier to match with it.



I love this strap! It will also go well with My other bags.... will be on the lookout for this one....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> will be on the lookout for this one....



I am eyeing this too. It will go well with my black neo and mocha cuir, though the light brown strap will contrast better with the mocha.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I am eyeing this too. It will go well with my black neo and mocha cuir, though the light brown strap will contrast better with the mocha.



Is there a light brown one? Didn't notice it...


----------



## SmokieDragon

Phiomega said:


> I love this strap! It will also go well with My other bags.... will be on the lookout for this one....



You must get one! So comfy and pretty! 

They have an iPad case too which I just got in Black. You may like it too: http://uk.longchamp.com/accessories/le-pliage-cuir-etoiles/ipadrcase-2042874?sku=1517


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Is there a light brown one? Didn't notice it...


Maybe Natural?
I really want one but I can't decide on a color! Black, navy, pilot or pebble.


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> Maybe Natural?
> I really want one but I can't decide on a color! Black, navy, pilot or pebble.



Oh yes, Natural! I think you are right! On my computer screen, the colour icon for Natural looks yellow so I didn't think that it was the light brown being referred to. After clicking on it, I can see that it's not yellow at all but Natural 

I guess you must get a colour that matches all your Cuirs? The Navy is also lovely but it wouldn't have matched all my Cuirs


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Is there a light brown one? Didn't notice it...


Yes, Natural. Off hand, I forgot the color name... till I went onto the website. Pebble is lovely too, as with black, red lacquer and navy.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> ipad[/IMG]



I was eyeing this in Amethyst! Is it well padded?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> I really want one but I can't decide on a color! Black, navy, pilot or pebble.



Same situation here. The color variety is wonderful this season. I recall you like blues, perhaps navy vs pilot, depending on the colors in your collection. I am very tempted with natural for my mocha but black is classic. I love the navy too!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was eyeing this in Amethyst! Is it well padded?



Doesn't feel well padded, TBH. It feels like leather and lining. Maybe 1mm in thickness? I was pretty surprised to discover it's supposed to be an iPad case as I was thinking of attaching a Neo strap to it to make it a hanging pouch


----------



## LuvAllBags

SmokieDragon said:


> Here's my Cuir with its new strap! It's so soft to the touch and comfy! I was using my Neo Fantaisie before this and was adjusting to the thin strap that the Cuir comes with when I tried this on and yeah, so comfortable! Everyone who owns a Cuir needs this strap!
> 
> I decided to go for the black because it will go with all my existing Cuirs (Black, Mahogany Cody, Blue and Mocha). I also think that since the stars are a flashy silver, black will be easier to match with it.
> 
> View attachment 3783462



Love this! I'm a sucker for anything with stars on it. I need to check this out.


----------



## SmokieDragon

LuvAllBags said:


> Love this! I'm a sucker for anything with stars on it. I need to check this out.



Indeed! You must


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Doesn't feel well padded, TBH. It feels like leather and lining. Maybe 1mm



That is a pity. [emoji20]  I was thinking this case vs the Foulonne Ipad case. Looks like it is a miss for me. Thank you SD. [emoji253]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram, Flash magazine (Portugal)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Penelope bucket bag on LC instagram


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram, Flash magazine (Portugal)
> 
> View attachment 3788263



Cosmopolitan, I don't know whether to love you or hate you for posting all these photos of the new Mademoiselle bag. I haven't anticipated an upcoming release from Longchamp since they came out with the LP Cuir line. It's killing me. So, thanks, I think?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Penelope bucket bag on LC instagram
> 
> View attachment 3788405



And the guy is carrying a Gary iPad Case


----------



## Cosmopolitan

catsinthebag said:


> Cosmopolitan, I don't know whether to love you or hate you for posting all these photos of the new Mademoiselle bag. I haven't anticipated an upcoming release from Longchamp since they came out with the LP Cuir line. It's killing me. So, thanks, I think?



Lol! I think there is a lot of anticipation for this bag, so I'd advise anyone planning on buying to talk to their local Longchamp boutique ASAP if they haven't done so already. 

From what I hear, the bag will arrive in the U.S. soon, likely before the Aug. 29 release date.

For those who don't know, Longchamp doesn't produce all that many of its higher-end leather bags. Most boutiques might only get one piece of each leather style.

For instance, I was told that despite all the marketing hype surrounding the launch of the Paris Premier Tote last fall, only 65 bags were made for the whole world.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram, Flash magazine (Portugal)
> 
> View attachment 3788263


Duh, I don't get it.  Doesn't the IG pic show a Heritage leather shoulder bag?


----------



## MamaSleepy

MamaSleepy said:


> Duh, I don't get it.  Doesn't the IG pic show a Heritage leather shoulder bag?


Ok, I spoke too quick.  I googled and it appears the Mademoiselle bag is the Heritage bag with a perforated front panel. Right?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MamaSleepy said:


> Ok, I spoke too quick.  I googled and it appears the Mademoiselle bag is the Heritage bag with a perforated front panel. Right?



Well the Mademoiselle and Heritage bags look similar but there are other differences besides the perforated panel. The types of leather, the strap styles, the dimensions, the back pocket, the wax stamp, the available colors, for instance, are different.


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Lol! I think there is a lot of anticipation for this bag, so I'd advise anyone planning on buying to talk to their local Longchamp boutique ASAP if they haven't done so already.
> 
> From what I hear, the bag will arrive in the U.S. soon, likely before the Aug. 29 release date.
> 
> For those who don't know, Longchamp doesn't produce all that many of its higher-end leather bags. Most boutiques might only get one piece of each leather style.
> 
> For instance, I was told that despite all the marketing hype surrounding the launch of the Paris Premier Tote last fall, only 65 bags were made for the whole world.



Thanks. I talked to my boutique a couple of weeks ago and they're supposed to hold the gray bag for me. It turns out they are only getting the small version, with the handle and shoulder strap. They're also only getting the large version of the Madeleine bag, which will probably be too large for me. So in addition to the small production, some boutiques aren't going to receive all sizes/models.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks. I talked to my boutique a couple of weeks ago and they're supposed to hold the gray bag for me. It turns out they are only getting the small version, with the handle and shoulder strap.



The smaller gray Mademoiselle is reserved for me too. *fingers crossed for both of us*


----------



## dianagrace

I am sad I don't have a boutique, I have to obsessively check online for everything.


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> The smaller gray Mademoiselle is reserved for me too. *fingers crossed for both of us*



Yes, fingers crossed! The gray looks like the only one with silver HW so I went for that, although the cognac and black look beautiful too.


----------



## vink

Cosmopolitan said:


> Lol! I think there is a lot of anticipation for this bag, so I'd advise anyone planning on buying to talk to their local Longchamp boutique ASAP if they haven't done so already.
> 
> From what I hear, the bag will arrive in the U.S. soon, likely before the Aug. 29 release date.
> 
> For those who don't know, Longchamp doesn't produce all that many of its higher-end leather bags. Most boutiques might only get one piece of each leather style.
> 
> For instance, I was told that despite all the marketing hype surrounding the launch of the Paris Premier Tote last fall, only 65 bags were made for the whole world.



This isn't a good news for me. I plan to get a small cognac (the one with 2 straps) at duty free mall coz I'll have a trip after the launch, so it should be a good chance for me to get the deal. Discount, vat free, and all. But if the quantity is that limited, maybe the duty free mall won't get it at all? [emoji29] [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> For instance, I was told that despite all the marketing hype surrounding the launch of the Paris Premier Tote last fall, only 65 bags were made for the whole world.



Oh wow! That sounds pretty exclusive!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

new fall arrivals are still slooowwlllyyy trickling in to U.S. dept stores

bloomingdales.com now has the python-embossed Penelope available for immediate shipment


----------



## bakeacookie

Are the patch cuir totes an Asia exclusive? Or have they not rolled out yet for the US?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bloomingdales.com has the Shop It tote

interior is metallic


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle bag on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cuir backpacks on Bloomingdales.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The black and cognac Mademoiselle bags appear as in stock today on U.S. Longchamp.com.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> The black and cognac Mademoiselle bags appear as in stock today on U.S. Longchamp.com.
> 
> View attachment 3790189
> View attachment 3790190



Only a matter of time before the Gray one is available. You must be so excited


----------



## goldfish19

Cosmopolitan said:


> Cuir backpacks on Bloomingdales.com
> 
> View attachment 3790163
> View attachment 3790164
> View attachment 3790165
> View attachment 3790166
> View attachment 3790167
> View attachment 3790168
> View attachment 3790169



I love how the closure adjusts with the straps! Been wondering how it looks like when open. Thank you for the photos!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bloomingdales.com has the new Foulonne saddle bag (the larger one of the two new styles)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Double Jeu line on LC instagram


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Tried on some of my favorite AW17 bags at the boutique! Thought I'd share photos in case anyone wanted modshots. I'm 167cm.

Small Penelope tote in brunt red…looks more orange in real life. I need this!



I saw a random girl carrying the Le Pliage Heritage on the street and it looked so chic + photos of Emma Roberts carrying the larger size really drew me in.
Small & black:


Medium & red:



Op Art MSH:


Mimosa LP MSH & SSH:



I need all of them LOL. I'll start with Etoiles hopefully! My friend is going to Europe next week so *fingers crossed*


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Tried on some of my favorite AW17 bags at the boutique!



Looks like you had a blast at the boutique! Thanks for posting.


----------



## sacha1009

Cosmopolitan said:


> Roseaus on LC instagram
> 
> View attachment 3782391


I have this but color red...so light to carry..lover her so much..


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cuir backpack on instagram


----------



## Stansy

Finally the Madeleine has arrived in my store! It has a zipped middle compartment, and the closure is not just magnetic but you need to push in one side of the bamboo.
It is lovely!
I think I will get the small one in black...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Stansy said:


> Finally the Madeleine has arrived in my store! It has a zipped middle compartment, and the closure is not just magnetic but you need to push in one side of the bamboo.
> It is lovely!
> I think I will get the small one in black...



How exciting! Please post pics when you get it.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cuir backpack on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Nordstrom.com has quite a few new LC arrivals, including the 3D and Honore in taupe





And Bloomingdales.com has the Paris Rocks in taupe.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## catsinthebag

For those of you who are interested in the Mademoiselle bag, I went to my local boutique yesterday and learned the following:

-- There is a waiting list.

-- The bag's official release date is Aug. 29. Some boutiques actually have the bags but are not allowed to display them until that date.

-- The manager at my store said that she won't even know when she's allowed to sell the bag until Aug. 29. So, it's not totally clear at this point if we'll be able to buy the Mademoiselle bag on the 29th or if it will be a day or two later. 

Hope this is helpful. It feels to me like Longchamp is acting a bit like Hermes or Chanel on this particular release!


----------



## vink

catsinthebag said:


> For those of you who are interested in the Mademoiselle bag, I went to my local boutique yesterday and learned the following:
> 
> -- There is a waiting list.
> 
> -- The bag's official release date is Aug. 29. Some boutiques actually have the bags but are not allowed to display them until that date.
> 
> -- The manager at my store said that she won't even know when she's allowed to sell the bag until Aug. 29. So, it's not totally clear at this point if we'll be able to buy the Mademoiselle bag on the 29th or if it will be a day or two later.
> 
> Hope this is helpful. It feels to me like Longchamp is acting a bit like Hermes or Chanel on this particular release!



Very interesting. I have a trip coming up in November. I think I could make good use at my local duty free if they get them. The stock there is pretty good. I really hope I could get them at that trip.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Sands Point Shop today posted a bunch of new fall Longchamp leather bags, including fwiw the Mademoiselle bag. I have no idea how fast they'd have it available to ship. I've had good experiences ordering from them in the past although sometimes there's a slight delay while they obtain the bag from LC.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## vink

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3797742



At first, I thought I like the tan, and now, you're making me doubting myself if I should get the gray. [emoji28]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from Longchamp's instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

@nanaouyang instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from Longchamp's instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

green Roseau Croco on instagram

It appears that the U.S. boutiques may not be offering this color since it's still not listed on U.S. Longchamp.com.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from Longchamp's instagram


----------



## bellebellebelle19

My friend picked up my newest love for me recently  She will be in my clutches next week!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My friend picked up my newest love for me recently  She will be in my clutches next week!!


Congratulations! Iike the stars on this bag. Subtle but you know they are there. Beautiful!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My friend picked up my newest love for me recently  She will be in my clutches next week!!



I'm so glad it worked out for you! Congrats.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp's PR campaign is kicking into high gear ahead of next week's launch.

New pics from #mademoisellelongchamp on instagram:


----------



## vink

Cosmopolitan said:


> Longchamp's PR campaign is kicking into high gear ahead of next week's launch.
> 
> New pics from #mademoisellelongchamp on instagram:
> 
> View attachment 3801374
> View attachment 3801375
> View attachment 3801376
> View attachment 3801377



I think I really like the gray one more right now.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Selfridges.com has two black Mademoiselle bags available


----------



## SmokieDragon

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My friend picked up my newest love for me recently  She will be in my clutches next week!!



Yay! So glad you got it!  Lovely!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more green Roseau Crocos on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram



So chic. Adore this look and the one with the bicycle above... showcasing that the bag works with a casual look too.


----------



## vink

Cosmopolitan said:


> Selfridges.com has two black Mademoiselle bags available
> 
> View attachment 3801451
> View attachment 3801452
> View attachment 3801453
> View attachment 3801454
> View attachment 3801455



Thanks for showing these! With a back pocket, I'm sold! The compartments seem good, too!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Penelope on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

vink said:


> Thanks for showing these! With a back pocket, I'm sold! The compartments seem good, too!



More interior pics available in my reveal thread from last week: Mademoiselle Longchamp reveal!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Instagram video showing Cuir backpack colors: https://www.instagram.com/p/BYF2aXsH3pQ/


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I got the date my friend was returning wrong!! My new bag is here!! I love it!! There's a dent in the flap though. This is my first patent LC piece - what do you think, is this worth exchanging for a new one, or is this fine?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I got the date my friend was returning wrong!! My new bag is here!! I love it!! There's a dent in the flap though. This is my first patent LC piece - what do you think, is this worth exchanging for a new one, or is this fine?



Hey congrats that's great you got the bag already!  The "dent" doesn't seem too obvious to me but it's hard to tell because of the shine on the patent. That said, if something bugs you when you first get a bag it will probably bug you more as time goes on.


----------



## vink

Cosmopolitan said:


> More interior pics available in my reveal thread from last week: Mademoiselle Longchamp reveal!



Thank you so much! Congratulations on scoring such a beauty! It's really beautiful! I hope I'd get to see both cognac and gray so I can really decide, although I'm so swaying toward gray right now. Hard decision!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I got the date my friend was returning wrong!! My new bag is here!! I love it!! There's a dent in the flap though. This is my first patent LC piece - what do you think, is this worth exchanging for a new one, or is this fine?



Congrats!  I think the dent is not really noticeable but if it bugs you, then you should exchange it


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I'm now told by Longchamp in the U.S. that the official release date for the Madeleine handbag is November 11. (So they apparently are holding those back too, like they did with the Mademoiselle bags.)


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I'm now told by Longchamp in the U.S. that the official release date for the Madeleine handbag is November 11. (So they apparently are holding those back too, like they did with the Mademoiselle bags.)
> 
> View attachment 3804580
> View attachment 3804582
> View attachment 3804583
> View attachment 3804584



Do other brands hold back their releases? It seems like a smart thing to do, to keep us hooked and going to the boutique again and again over the next few months. This way, we end up spending more than if all the bags were available from the start, haha!


----------



## paula3boys

Cosmopolitan said:


> I'm now told by Longchamp in the U.S. that the official release date for the Madeleine handbag is November 11. (So they apparently are holding those back too, like they did with the Mademoiselle bags.)
> 
> View attachment 3804580
> View attachment 3804582
> View attachment 3804583
> View attachment 3804584



I see a face [emoji23]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

paula3boys said:


> I see a face [emoji23]



I see it too! An unhappy grumpy looking face haha!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from the instagram of a department store in Finland


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cuirs on LC instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

3D totes on Facebook


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle bag in Glamour magazine Italy


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle bags on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle instagram posts on launch day


----------



## Cosmopolitan

All Mademoiselle colors appear available for purchase on US Longchamp.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle bags on instagram


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Had a lovely time exchanging my Le Pliage Etoiles! More pics on my fresh new baby later…but in the meantime -
I could NOT resist trying this on. I'm a huge pink lover and wearing this pink monstrosity was amazing. My SA and I agree that this is not an everyday piece, but if I were a professional fashionista, you could not stop me from buying this


----------



## EGBDF

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Had a lovely time exchanging my Le Pliage Etoiles! More pics on my fresh new baby later…but in the meantime -
> I could NOT resist trying this on. I'm a huge pink lover and wearing this pink monstrosity was amazing. My SA and I agree that this is not an everyday piece, but if I were a professional fashionista, you could not stop me from buying this


Great photo!!!


----------



## vink

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Had a lovely time exchanging my Le Pliage Etoiles! More pics on my fresh new baby later…but in the meantime -
> I could NOT resist trying this on. I'm a huge pink lover and wearing this pink monstrosity was amazing. My SA and I agree that this is not an everyday piece, but if I were a professional fashionista, you could not stop me from buying this



OMG! I was about to compliment you on that coat! My heart falls a bit when I know you didn't get it, but I agree it's not an everyday piece. But it's really really eye catching!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Had a lovely time exchanging my Le Pliage Etoiles! More pics on my fresh new baby later…but in the meantime -
> I could NOT resist trying this on. I'm a huge pink lover and wearing this pink monstrosity was amazing. My SA and I agree that this is not an everyday piece, but if I were a professional fashionista, you could not stop me from buying this



Lol I LOVE that you tried that on!  Just like Freja in the ad campaign!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle bags on instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Had a lovely time exchanging my Le Pliage Etoiles! More pics on my fresh new baby later…but in the meantime -
> I could NOT resist trying this on. I'm a huge pink lover and wearing this pink monstrosity was amazing. My SA and I agree that this is not an everyday piece, but if I were a professional fashionista, you could not stop me from buying this



Lovely! Looks so warm


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselle bags on instagram
> 
> View attachment 3810446
> View attachment 3810447
> View attachment 3810448
> View attachment 3810449
> View attachment 3810450



Thanks for posting all these lovely photos!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselle bags



Dear Cosmo, I am going to write in to LC. I need to inform them that you are a great enabler for this bag. #LCambassador
Thank you for taking so much time to share all these gorgeous pictures with us. [emoji253]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle bags on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau and Penelope bags on instagram


----------



## seton

I've been invited to the* LP Badges* event at the Bloomies flagship, altho anyone can attend the general event. Check ur local bloomies as select ones will be doing the same. The bag is US $720 plus tax. (The badges are "free")
Official hashtag is *#longchamplepliagebadges*

*LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE BADGES
September 7-17, All Day
Handbags on 1
Express your creativity: Longchamp
Le Pliage Badges Collection is here!
The new Le Pliage Badges Collection can
be customized with three unique badges
to match your mood of the day.
Discover the new limited edition
Le Pliage Badges Collection available
exclusively at select Bloomingdale's Stores.*


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> *The new Le Pliage Badges Collection can
> be customized with three unique badges*



Only 3 badges? Maybe they mean 3 sets of badges?


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Only 3 badges? Maybe they mean 3 sets of badges?



I believe that you can only select three badges but I will see if ppl will be able to get more at the special event. The base colorway of the bag they are selling is the navy with red flap which I would not choose. I will hafta see if there is a color combo I want.


----------



## catsinthebag

seton said:


> I've been invited to the* LP Badges* event at the Bloomies flagship, altho anyone can attend the general event. Check ur local bloomies as select ones will be doing the same. The bag is US $720 plus tax. (The badges are "free")
> Official hashtag is *#longchamplepliagebadges*
> 
> *LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE BADGES
> September 7-17, All Day
> Handbags on 1
> Express your creativity: Longchamp
> Le Pliage Badges Collection is here!
> The new Le Pliage Badges Collection can
> be customized with three unique badges
> to match your mood of the day.
> Discover the new limited edition
> Le Pliage Badges Collection available
> exclusively at select Bloomingdale's Stores.*



Do you know if this is for the nylon le Pliage or the Cuir? It sounds interesting but $720 for nylon is a really high price!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

catsinthebag said:


> Do you know if this is for the nylon le Pliage or the Cuir? It sounds interesting but $720 for nylon is a really high price!



The badges go on a specially designed Cuir bag, three at a time, with some sort of snap or fastener. Here's a slideshow I posted in July depicting many of the available badges: https://www.vogue.com.tw/mobile/fashion/content-34958-605885.html


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Btw just as an aside, I noticed on instragram today there was an explosion of *FAKE* badges bags like these below. It's amazing how fast those counterfeiters always knock off the special Pliage-style bags.


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> The badges go on a specially designed Cuir bag, three at a time, with some sort of snap or fastener. Here's a slideshow I posted in July depicting many of the available badges: https://www.vogue.com.tw/mobile/fashion/content-34958-605885.html
> 
> View attachment 3812841


Thanks for posting the pictures. They fasten using the Longchamp popper.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> I believe that you can only select three badges but I will see if ppl will be able to get more at the special event. The base colorway of the bag they are selling is the navy with red flap which I would not choose. I will hafta see if there is a color combo I want.



Navy body is probably a safe choice which will match with all the badge colours. I wonder what the waiting time will be if you order a different colourway. I was thinking navy body and red lacquer flap would be nice but that's too close to the base colourway.

Come to think of it, I've never seen you post any pics of Cuirs @seton ! Or maybe I haven't been around the forum long enough haha!

One thing that bothers me about this bag is if we look at the picture that @Cosmopolitan has posted, for the red one with the navy flap on the right, it looks like the peace sign is not flush with the body of the bag because the badges are not sewn on. Since most Cuirs will not be stuffed to perfection, I'm wondering if all these badges can stay flush with the body of the bag.



Cosmopolitan said:


> The badges go on a specially designed Cuir bag, three at a time, with some sort of snap or fastener. Here's a slideshow I posted in July depicting many of the available badges: https://www.vogue.com.tw/mobile/fashion/content-34958-605885.html
> 
> View attachment 3812841



Oh, I'm such an idiot! Only today have I realised that there are arrows to click through all 29 slides haha! Thanks so much for re-posting, @Cosmopolitan ! There are so many badges to choose from, 14 I think - it will be tough to choose 3 only.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Btw just as an aside, I noticed on instragram today there was an explosion of *FAKE* badges bags like these below. It's amazing how fast those counterfeiters always knock off the special Pliage-style bags.
> 
> View attachment 3812850
> View attachment 3812851



Bad fakes and extremely cringeworthy!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh, I'm such an idiot! Only today have I realised that there are arrows to click through all 29 slides haha! Thanks so much for re-posting, @Cosmopolitan ! There are so many badges to choose from, 14 I think - it will be tough to choose 3 only.



No it's not you dear, I think it's a glitcy and difficult slideshow to navigate through, perhaps because I originally posted it from a mobile site...

Edited to add: If there are 14 badges then I guess the slideshow shows all of them.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's the 14 badges 

(1 of 2)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

(2 of 2)


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Navy body is probably a safe choice which will match with all the badge colours. I wonder what the waiting time will be if you order a different colourway. I was thinking navy body and red lacquer flap would be nice but that's too close to the base colourway.
> 
> Come to think of it, I've never seen you post any pics of Cuirs @seton ! Or maybe I haven't been around the forum long enough haha!
> 
> One thing that bothers me about this bag is if we look at the picture that @Cosmopolitan has posted, for the red one with the navy flap on the right, it looks like the peace sign is not flush with the body of the bag because the badges are not sewn on. Since most Cuirs will not be stuffed to perfection, I'm wondering if all these badges can stay flush with the body of the bag.
> .



I dunno. Blue and red is too 80s for me. Like a lot of you, I like the Red Lacquer.

I posted pix of my LPC 1899 many times. In fact, I am carrying it today. . . . off to take pic. I just dont have a 1515 which I believe is the only size that the LP Badges will comes in. (I also was carrying a fou logo cosmetic pouch yesterday but took it out as I was tired of carrying too much.

Good pt about the badges being not flush. I worry that they will curl on the edges over time. I'm just going in support and to network. I know that they will have all 4 cws of the Mlle there and several Premiers for the event.



Cosmopolitan said:


> Edited to add: If there are 14 badges then I guess the slideshow shows all of them.
> 
> View attachment 3812858



Yes, there are only 14 badges and I really only like one (the cat) and can take/leave four of them.


----------



## seton

bloody stupid app. will try again . ..


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> (2 of 2)
> 
> View attachment 3812877
> View attachment 3812878
> View attachment 3812879
> View attachment 3812880
> View attachment 3812881
> View attachment 3812882
> View attachment 3812883



Thanks for posting all these. The concept reminds me of the Anya Hindmarch stickers, but with snaps, I assume you can take them on and off and put different ones on. It's a little too kitschy for me -- I like the concept, but not most of the actual stickers.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> I posted pix of my LPC 1899 many times. In fact, I am carrying it today. . . . off to take pic. I just dont have a 1515 which I believe is the only size that the LP Badges will comes in. (I also was carrying a fou logo cosmetic pouch yesterday but took it out as I was tired of carrying too much.
> 
> Good pt about the badges being not flush. I worry that they will curl on the edges over time.
> 
> Yes, there are only 14 badges and I really only like one (the cat) and can take/leave four of them.



Yes, your Black LPC 1899! Now I remember! We are twins yet again!

I already have 2 1515s. That is too bad that it doesn't come in 1512. I like the cat badge too. Along with the cloud cos it comes with the star and the moon - so it feels like 3 stickers in 1 instead of just 1 hehe. 

Good point about potential curling. The peace sign would probably curl


----------



## bakeacookie

I didn't think about the badges curling! 

But a snap fastener is kind of interesting. 
Would that mean you could change them out any time? 

The red handle-blue body cuir is cute!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more Mademoiselle bags on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more Mademoiselle bags on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp put out two new short videos featuring the Mademoiselle and Effrontée bags.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Longchamp put out two new short videos featuring the Mademoiselle and Effrontée bags.




Thanks so much for posting these! I'm beginning to like Freja's look. She has amazing cheekbones!


----------



## seton

bakeacookie said:


> I didn't think about the badges curling!
> 
> But a snap fastener is kind of interesting.
> Would that mean you could change them out any time?
> !



Yes, technically, you can change them and the arrangement of them at any time. What you can't do is leave them off bc then you have a bag with just three or 4 nipples showing on the front.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

seton said:


> Yes, technically, you can change them and the arrangement of them at any time. What you can't do is leave them off bc then you have a bag with just three or 4 nipples showing on the front.



And this is why I am not seriously considering this style. I know myself. There will be times when I don't want the patches, then the bag will have exposed "nipples."  I don't think that would look good.  ☹️


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> Yes, technically, you can change them and the arrangement of them at any time. What you can't do is leave them off bc then you have a bag with just three or 4 nipples showing on the front.


Yeah-the one on the back is enough for me!!!
They should include small, matching leather 'covers' to snap on if you don't want to use all the patches..


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more Mademoiselle bags on instagram







^This last pic shows an extra strap added on to the larger Mademoiselle to make it into a crossbody. Remember Longchamp also showed it worn with extra straps when unveiling the bag in March, see below.


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> Yeah-the one on the back is enough for me!!!
> They should include small, matching leather 'covers' to snap on if you don't want to use all the patches..



And such covers should be free of charge!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 3815546
> 
> 
> ^This last pic shows an extra strap added on to the larger Mademoiselle to make it into a crossbody. Remember Longchamp also showed it worn with extra straps when unveiling the bag in March, see below.
> 
> View attachment 3815548
> View attachment 3815549



Thanks so much for posting this!  When I tried on my Mademoiselle in the boutique, the SA put a Black Cuir Star Strap on my bag and reminded me that I can do the same since I have the same strap. But I'm thinking, my Cuir strap has silver hardware... Only if I can buy a gold HW strap during the sale 

So that leaves this one http://uk.longchamp.com/accessories/paris-rocks/shoulder-strap-7168839?sku=2654 or this one http://uk.longchamp.com/accessories/la-baronne/shoulder-strap-7148891?sku=2645


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much for posting this!  When I tried on my Mademoiselle in the boutique, the SA put a Black Cuir Star Strap on my bag and reminded me that I can do the same since I have the same strap. But I'm thinking, my Cuir strap has silver hardware... Only if I can buy a gold HW strap during the sale
> 
> So that leaves this one http://uk.longchamp.com/accessories/paris-rocks/shoulder-strap-7168839?sku=2654 or this one http://uk.longchamp.com/accessories/la-baronne/shoulder-strap-7148891?sku=2645



I think the Paris Rocks strap would go perfectly with your Mademoiselle bag!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much for posting this!  When I tried on my Mademoiselle in the boutique, the SA put a Black Cuir Star Strap on my bag and reminded me that I can do the same since I have the same strap. But I'm thinking, my Cuir strap has silver hardware... Only if I can buy a gold HW strap during the sale
> 
> So that leaves this one http://uk.longchamp.com/accessories/paris-rocks/shoulder-strap-7168839?sku=2654 or this one http://uk.longchamp.com/accessories/la-baronne/shoulder-strap-7148891?sku=2645





Cosmopolitan said:


> I think the Paris Rocks strap would go perfectly with your Mademoiselle bag!
> 
> View attachment 3815680
> View attachment 3815681



Btw I just remembered that Longchamp instagrammed pics in March of that exact strap combo!


----------



## paula3boys

I saw a new color (slate) cosmetic case pop up on Nordstrom tonight. The matching tote isn't there yet, but I hope so soon. I haven't seen this color in person, but am interested in it!
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...3563212?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> Yeah-the one on the back is enough for me!!!
> They should include small, matching leather 'covers' to snap on if you don't want to use all the patches..



This is a smart suggestion. You should work in product development. I will pass this idea to my contact since they ask me feedback on their new lines. 





paula3boys said:


> I saw a new color (slate) cosmetic case pop up on Nordstrom tonight. The matching tote isn't there yet, but I hope so soon. I haven't seen this color in person, but am interested in it!
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...3563212?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort



It's an old color, looks like it is returning which means that New Khaki will probably be rested since they are similiar. I took a comparison pic in the comparison thread here:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/lp-comparisons-color-and-sizes.900166/page-20#post-31194491
Yes, it is usually referred to as Slate/Taupe.
New Khaki has a tan interior. Slate has black.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

This is the Bloomingdales 100% Exclusive.

Guess that means that other US retailers won't be carrying this style in black.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Badges on instagram


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> Badges on instagram
> 
> View attachment 3816584
> View attachment 3816585
> View attachment 3816586


Aww, those color combos are super tempting. I've recently stopped enjoying overly embellished things. I have an embellished bag and I want to sell it but it has sentimental value so I can't seem to let go!


----------



## paula3boys

seton said:


> It's an old color, looks like it is returning which means that New Khaki will probably be rested since they are similiar. I took a comparison pic in the comparison thread here:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/lp-comparisons-color-and-sizes.900166/page-20#post-31194491
> Yes, it is usually referred to as Slate/Taupe.
> New Khaki has a tan interior. Slate has black.


Thank you for the comparison picture!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cosmopolitan said:


> This is the Bloomingdales 100% Exclusive.
> 
> Guess that means that other US retailers won't be carrying this style in black.



Well I see that Nordstrom is carrying the Cuir Etoile bag in black too, see below. So apparently the "exclusive" part is that the special Bloomies version comes with the Etoile strap already included.


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Well I see that Nordstrom is carrying the Cuir Etoile bag in black too, see below. So apparently the "exclusive" part is that the special Bloomies version comes with the Etoile strap already included.
> 
> View attachment 3816694




Nordy is carrying the medium size (1515).
The Bloomies exclusive is the small size (1512) with the Etoile strap so you save about $75 on the set.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Btw I just remembered that Longchamp instagrammed pics in March of that exact strap combo!
> 
> View attachment 3816010
> View attachment 3816011
> View attachment 3816012



Lovely!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Hello LC lovers, can anyone help me with this? My BF and I spotted this Foulonne passport cover at LC in Macy's and he loves it. I'd love to buy it as a gift for him (he wants to use it as a notebook cover and he's a writer) but it's not on the LC website. What's the story behind it?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hello LC lovers, can anyone help me with this? My BF and I spotted this Foulonne passport cover at LC in Macy's and he loves it. I'd love to buy it as a gift for him (he wants to use it as a notebook cover and he's a writer) but it's not on the LC website. What's the story behind it?



I think @seton has that so maybe she'll provide more info.  See here: Veau Foulonne ----> Le Foulonne


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Popped in to my local Nordstrom to check out Longchamp bags. 

I like the larger of the new Foulonne saddle bags. It's a nice midsize bag, and with that Foulonne leather it would be a great fuss-free bag for travel. I didn't find the snaps difficult to deal with at all, as some have suggested.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Green Roseau Croco on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Nordstrom has the Foulonne saddle bag in red lacquer

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...=category-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLACK


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Celebrity stylist Elizabeth Stewart with Mademoiselle bag 

from instagram


----------



## seton

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hello LC lovers, can anyone help me with this? My BF and I spotted this Foulonne passport cover at LC in Macy's and he loves it. I'd love to buy it as a gift for him (he wants to use it as a notebook cover and he's a writer) but it's not on the LC website. What's the story behind it?



It's the same as the passport cover, Same price too. These are SE only avail inside the US boutiques which is why they are not on website. Like all SE, they are MIF.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle bags on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Heritage bag seen on the street at NYFW

source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Nordstrom.com finally has the Mademoiselle bags in stock


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle bags on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

3D totes on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

the Longchamp x Marchon eyewear collection

source: http://www.acuite.fr/phototheque/1ere-collection-longchamp-par-marchon








source: Marchon facebook


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau Croco line on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp video on YouTube


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle bag on cover of Ok magazine China


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle bags in Elle magazine France


----------



## frenziedhandbag

From IG.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

My boutique manager mentioned a while back that Longchamp this fall would offer new options in the 3D line to change out the straps and front nameplates. Sorry I don’t have more details (and this article is not in English) but here are some pics.

Source: http://istyle.ltn.com.tw/m/article/6362/1






And here is a link to a short video: http://m.appledaily.com.tw/realtimenews/article/new/20170925/1210710/


----------



## vink

Cosmopolitan said:


> My boutique manager mentioned a while back that Longchamp this fall would offer new options in the 3D line to change out the straps and front nameplates. Sorry I don’t have more details (and this article is not in English) but here are some pics.
> 
> Source: http://istyle.ltn.com.tw/m/article/6362/1
> 
> View attachment 3834442
> View attachment 3834443
> View attachment 3834444
> 
> 
> And here is a link to a short video: http://m.appledaily.com.tw/realtimenews/article/new/20170925/1210710/



Not a very flattering combo they pick out here. Why?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> My boutique manager mentioned a while back that Longchamp this fall would offer new options in the 3D line to change out the straps and front nameplates. Sorry I don’t have more details (and this article is not in English) but here are some pics.
> 
> Source: http://istyle.ltn.com.tw/m/article/6362/1
> 
> View attachment 3834442
> View attachment 3834443
> View attachment 3834444
> 
> 
> And here is a link to a short video: http://m.appledaily.com.tw/realtimenews/article/new/20170925/1210710/



Interesting!  My SA told me about the different straps earlier this year but I didn't know about the nameplate! Here is a literal translation from Google:

"French brand Longchamp, where the introduction of the bag is always able to become a classic. After the bag into a classic, the brand will then launch a customized series, so that consumers choose their favorite color or decorative small things, this is the protagonist of the "Longchamp 3D".

Longchamp 3D was originally a single color, simple and generous appearance, the concept of integration of building structure, because the lines are concise distribution of neutral temperament, wear on the very practical very high, and any shape are contrast. Handbag leather is soft calfskin, feels comfortable and very texture.

Time-bound customization to create a unique
Just as before, this time Longchamp 3D can choose their favorite color, decorative small objects, as well as straps, etc., to create their own unique package of unique models. A total of three accessories, nine colors can choose, as well as brand LOGO leather listing and medal ornaments. Color part of the ruby color, coral red, mimosa yellow, peacock green, amethyst color, brown gray, brick red, dark blue and brandy color of nine colors, from the shoulder strap, brand LOGO leather ornaments or medal ornaments are You can choose any color, so that the bag is absolutely unique.

The customization will be held tomorrow (9/26) in the province's Longchamp store, limited to six weeks, brand fans or guest control remember not to miss."


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Nordstrom.com just got the La Baronne Genuine Shearling Trim Leather Clutch


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle Longchamp around NYC

source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more Mademoiselle pics

source: instagram


----------



## vink

It’s interesting they’re showcasing the larger size alongside the medium one and then they don’t look that much bigger or bad anymore. I may have to put both sizes in consideration until I get to check them out in person.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> more Mademoiselle pics



[emoji7]  the grey mademoiselle pairings. Very close to how I will like the bag to go with my casual lifestyle.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

assorted Roseaus on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bloomingdales.com has the Madeleine bag


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## vink

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3837501
> View attachment 3837502



This look different from the just-released version. [emoji848] Anyone’s exclusive?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

vink said:


> This look different from the just-released version. [emoji848] Anyone’s exclusive?



No, I don't think any retailer will have these two special Mademoiselle bags as exclusives--black patent/shearling and panther print/haircalf (at least I think that's what they're both made of). I've posted many many pics of both of them in this thread previously. Longchamp is saving them to release as part of its "Intempor'elle" capsule collection, which will be available from Longchamp boutiques and online starting in October.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Some instagram pics of the 3D personalization options I mentioned on the previous page




this one is actually a little video:


----------



## vink

Cosmopolitan said:


> Some instagram pics of the 3D personalization options I mentioned on the previous page
> 
> View attachment 3838684
> 
> 
> this one is actually a little video:




Wow! With the right combo, it will make a stunning color block bag.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

new Madeleine pics

source: http://www.3hk.cn/hk/2017/09/28/101994.html


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram



The Sneakers!


----------



## EGBDF

I still think they ruined a beautiful bag with that pouch on the front!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EGBDF said:


> I still think they ruined a beautiful bag with that pouch on the front!



Haha, I know what you’re saying, but I have to admit that I’ve become more accustomed to the pocket. The Madeleine is sort of growing on me.


----------



## LVtingting

Cosmopolitan said:


> more Mademoiselle bags on instagram
> 
> View attachment 3814702
> View attachment 3814703
> View attachment 3814704
> View attachment 3814705
> View attachment 3814706



Can someone own Mademoiselle bag tell me is it ok to use as everyday bag?! The SA told me the bag is made from lamb skin so is it easily scratched? Water resistance?! TIA


----------



## catsinthebag

LVtingting said:


> Can someone own Mademoiselle bag tell me is it ok to use as everyday bag?! The SA told me the bag is made from lamb skin so is it easily scratched? Water resistance?! TIA



It is made out of calf skin, not lamb (this is on the website.) I dont think it is easily scratched. Not sure about water since I haven't had mine out in the rain, but overall, I find Longchamp's leather bags to be pretty durable. I don't use mine every day because it's a little small, but wouldn't hesitate to use it as an everyday bag.


----------



## SmokieDragon

LVtingting said:


> Can someone own Mademoiselle bag tell me is it ok to use as everyday bag?! The SA told me the bag is made from lamb skin so is it easily scratched? Water resistance?! TIA



As @catsinthebag said, the website states that it's made of calfskin. As for scratching, careless me managed to scratch the front pocket with my fingernail. The boutique used Saphir and it came out but I must have scratched it again at roughly the same spot and my Kate Spade leather polish came to the rescue then. I can notice it at certain angles if I look hard but not noticeable otherwise. The bigger size is good as an everyday bag in terms of size. I don't expose my bags to rain.


----------



## LVtingting

Thanks for the clarification [emoji4] I feel safer to use it as everyday bag now!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Wow, Longchamp Saint Honore has three genuine crocodile Paris Premiers in stock.

source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bags from Longchamp's Intempor'elle capsule collection are beginning to show up on U.S. longchamp.com



> *Longchamp presents a new capsule collection for the fall of 2017*
> 
> French luxury leather goods company Longchamp is launching "Intempor'elle", a brand new, daringly chic capsule collection for fall 2017. The collection will be available from Longchamp boutiques and online from October.
> 
> With its adventurous selection of prints, and elegant choice of materials and finishes, Longchamp's "Intempor'elle" capsule draws inspiration from a chic and effortless Parisian style for the autumn, enlivened by a touch of daring that is notably present in feline patterned and studded models that are a veritable trend this season.
> 
> The collection is composed of ready-to-wear pieces, handbags and boots. Key items include an updated two-tone Pénélope bag, studded and panther-print calf fur versions of the iconic "Mademoiselle Longchamp" messenger, and a clutch sporting a winged-horse motif.
> 
> In a 1970s spirit, some of the coats and boots of the capsule are in panther-print calf fur, while ankle boots, moccasins and ballerina flats are presented in daringly studded versions.
> 
> Black fur, which will be very present in wardrobes for this autumn season, is notably used on the brand's signature reversible coats. Another major trend this season, leather, takes pride of place in a graphic black and white jacket and skirt ensemble.
> 
> SOURCE: http://uk.fashionnetwork.com/news/L...for-the-fall-of-2017,864388.html#.WdTNd0zMzVo


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Wow, Longchamp Saint Honore has three genuine crocodile Paris Premiers in stock.
> 
> source: instagram
> 
> View attachment 3842767



They must cost a fortune! TBH, I don't really like the Paris Premier. I don't find it special


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bloomingdales.com has the khaki Madeleine


----------



## MamaSleepy

Cosmopolitan said:


> Bloomingdales.com has the khaki Madeleine
> 
> View attachment 3844139
> View attachment 3844140
> View attachment 3844141
> View attachment 3844142


Love the color! Love its shape too. However, don't care for the front pouch. And wish the interior wasn't divided - I use a purse organizer. The organizer is a game changer for me, I'd never return to switching bags one item at a time. BO=before organizer


----------



## vink

Cosmopolitan said:


> Bloomingdales.com has the khaki Madeleine
> 
> View attachment 3844139
> View attachment 3844140
> View attachment 3844141
> View attachment 3844142



I like everything about this bag except the front pouch. Looking forward to next season when they have one without.


----------



## catsinthebag

MamaSleepy said:


> Love the color! Love its shape too. However, don't care for the front pouch. And wish the interior wasn't divided - I use a purse organizer. The organizer is a game changer for me, I'd never return to switching bags one item at a time. BO=before organizer



I’m with you, especially on the divided interior. The center divider zipped pocket seems to be a trend right now, and I hate it. It doesn’t let me use a bag organizer, or even put stuff where I want it, and too often the pocket is too small to be really useful anyway. I much prefer a zipper pocket on one wall of the bag and slip/cell phone pockets on another wall. OK, rant over!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Well fwiw I really like the divided interior on this particular style.  In my experience, on a top handle bag such as this, that construction helps provide some support and stability to the bag so it doesn’t flop around when opened.

I’ve just never cared for bag organizers. Not sure why one would be needed with a bag this size anyway (its only 12” wide). Oh well, whatever works for you right....


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Penelope on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

So in addition to the earlier pics I posted of the Longchamp Eyewear (featuring the emblems of the Pliage button, Roseau toggle and Longchamp horse) another pair of glasses uses the Paris Premier hardware.

source: twitter


----------



## Cosmopolitan

3D tote on LC instagram


----------



## vink

I actually like the divided zip compartment in the middle for this bag. I think it make it more usable and if the bag happen to tip over, all the important stuff won’t come out. It’s actually the main function that attract me to the bag after seeing the inside photo.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi ladies! I haven't posted in a while but am still carrying my LC lovelies...in particular my Ebony Medium Penelope and Clay Quadri Lg Satchel. I haven't made any LC purchases in a while either, but I really think I might want a Mademoiselle in the larger size. I keep coming back to look at the gray and cognac. I want to see them in person first though, so I'm going to try to see one in Chicago in a few weeks.

I also really like a few of the 3D colors this season, so a 3D is a possibility too.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't posted in a while but am still carrying my LC lovelies...in particular my Ebony Medium Penelope and Clay Quadri Lg Satchel. I haven't made any LC purchases in a while either, but I really think I might want a Mademoiselle in the larger size. I keep coming back to look at the gray and cognac. I want to see them in person first though, so I'm going to try to see one in Chicago in a few weeks.
> 
> I also really like a few of the 3D colors this season, so a 3D is a possibility too.



Woohoo, welcome back and happy shopping! Keep us posted.


----------



## SmokieDragon

So the Customised 3D requires an existing 3D Tote or 3D Hobo for customisation. Basically, one is free to change the LC nameplate, strap and add the charm to an existing 3D bag. 

However, for the Cuir Badges, a brand new Cuir is required as the current Cuirs cannot take buttons on their body. 

As I have many Cuirs but zero 3D Totes and 3D Hobos, I feel thwarted! A Cuir Badges requires a new Medium Cuir which I have multiples of but this 3D Personalisation requires an existing 3D. Why couldn't my first love have been a 3D and not a Cuir then I would have many 3Ds to play with now? Haha. Ok, rant over


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle bag on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselle bag on instagram]



And that cute Foulonne mirror. [emoji7]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Lizzys

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3850145


I think this bag is so beautiful!  I have to figure a way to carry less because my smaller bags just sit and would love to add this bag to my collection.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp in In Style Korea

source: instagram and here


----------



## MamaSleepy

Cosmopolitan said:


> Longchamp in In Style Korea
> 
> source: instagram and here
> 
> View attachment 3854592
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854591
> View attachment 3854567
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854593
> View attachment 3854568


I'm surprised to see English words on the cover of the Korean magazine!  I would have assumed it would be all in Korean. 
The cover model looks like a beautiful doll. 
Thanks for sharing,  Cosmopolitan


----------



## SmokieDragon

Here is my embossed 3D Keychain in Coral from the 3D customisation range. I also have another one in Peacock (along with the matching nameplate and strap) but that one is not embossed. I don't have a good picture of the Peacock one yet so not posting here for now. BTW, the new strap seems a few inches shorter than the standard strap on a Small 3D.

The new nameplates are not wide enough for my 3D Polochon below. As such, my Peacock nameplate will be sitting around in its packaging waiting for my Small 3D Tote to come along haha. Meanwhile, the Peacock strap will be used for my Quadris


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Here is my embossed 3D Keychain in Coral from the 3D customisation range. I also have another one in Peacock (along with the matching nameplate and strap) but that one is not embossed. I don't have a good picture of the Peacock one yet so not posting here for now. BTW, the new strap seems a few inches shorter than the standard strap on a Small 3D.
> 
> The new nameplates are not wide enough for my 3D Polochon below. As such, my Peacock nameplate will be sitting around in its packaging waiting for my Small 3D Tote to come along haha. Meanwhile, the Peacock strap will be used for my Quadris
> 
> View attachment 3854732
> View attachment 3854733



Congrats on your 3D accessories!  Are they sold in sets of three (strap+nameplate+hangtag) or can you purchase them individually?

And I hope your nameplate finds a nice home real soon!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> embossed



Beautiful and you know how much I enjoy customised pieces. Congrats and I hope you get your 3D soon!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your 3D accessories!  Are they sold in sets of three (strap+nameplate+hangtag) or can you purchase them individually?
> 
> And I hope your nameplate finds a nice home real soon!



Thanks so much! We can buy them individually! Yay!!! Can literally get any colour and item you want haha! Prices are so reasonable too - see below for prices in RM (my home currency) with conversion to USD:

Nameplate RM65/USD15
Hangtag RM190/USD44
Strap RM345/USD80


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful and you know how much I enjoy customised pieces. Congrats and I hope you get your 3D soon!



Thanks so much!


----------



## MamaSleepy

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! We can buy them individually! Yay!!! Can literally get any colour and item you want haha! Prices are so reasonable too - see below for prices in RM (my home currency) with conversion to USD:
> 
> Nameplate RM65/USD15
> Hangtag RM190/USD44
> Strap RM345/USD80


I hope I'm not being too nosey to ask what currency is RM? I tried to Google it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

MamaSleepy said:


> I hope I'm not being too nosey to ask what currency is RM? I tried to Google it.



Not nosey at all  RM stands for Ringgit Malaysia. It's also known as MYR which stands for Malaysian Ringgit


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram

(I  this black patent/shearling Mademoiselle)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## MamaSleepy

SmokieDragon said:


> Not nosey at all  RM stands for Ringgit Malaysia. It's also known as MYR which stands for Malaysian Ringgit


Ah, that explains why I couldn't find it when I googled. MYR came up but I ignored it bc I thought I needed to find RM. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## SmokieDragon

SmokieDragon said:


> Here is my embossed 3D Keychain in Coral from the 3D customisation range. I also have another one in Peacock (along with the matching nameplate and strap) but that one is not embossed. I don't have a good picture of the Peacock one yet so not posting here for now. BTW, the new strap seems a few inches shorter than the standard strap on a Small 3D.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Peacock strap will be used for my Quadris



Here is the 3D Peacock Strap and Keychain on my Black Quadri, along with the embossed Coral Keychain:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram - Singapore boutique


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Penelope bucket bag on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

blogger/artist Meg Biram with Mademoiselle bag in Washington, DC

source: http://megbiram.com/francophile-in-dc/


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Madeleine bag on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp RTW in Elle Russia

source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Cosmopolitan said:


> Madeleine bag on instagram
> 
> View attachment 3861548
> View attachment 3861549



This bag is totally growing on me! I need to check it out when I'm at the boutique next week.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Luv2Shop1 said:


> This bag is totally growing on me! I need to check it out when I'm at the boutique next week.



Looking forward to your review!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

boutique pics from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

instagram pics from Longchamp pop up in Seoul, South Korea


----------



## Cosmopolitan

continued


----------



## MamaSleepy

Cosmopolitan said:


> instagram pics from Longchamp pop up in Seoul, South Korea
> 
> View attachment 3868046
> View attachment 3868040
> View attachment 3868041
> View attachment 3868042
> View attachment 3868043
> 
> View attachment 3868047
> View attachment 3868048
> View attachment 3868049
> View attachment 3868052
> View attachment 3868053


Creative merchandising!  Thanks for sharing, Cosmo.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> instagram pics from Longchamp pop up in Seoul, South Korea



Love the setup. A truly chic Parisian vibe. [emoji106] Thank you for sharing these photos.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Madeleine on LC instagram


----------



## dianagrace

I want to be the girl in this picture. I wish that bag had the magical power to transform me into a 20 something chic Parisian. I would buy it immediately.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Paris Premier on instagram @longchampportofino


----------



## Cosmopolitan

couple of new Mademoiselle pics

source: instagram and here


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from Vogue Japan


----------



## Cosmopolitan

blogger The Style Scribe with Mademoiselle 
https://thestylescribe.com/2017/11/10/longchamp-parisienning-mademoiselle-dallas-event/


----------



## Cosmopolitan

La Baronne clutch

source


----------



## Cosmopolitan

3D line on instagram


----------



## seton

Boutique sale starts December 4.


----------



## catsinthebag

seton said:


> Boutique sale starts December 4.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Boutique sale starts December 4.


Yay! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> 3D line on instagram



This is really a beautiful line. Just look at all the complementing pieces. [emoji7]


----------



## spicestory

seton said:


> Boutique sale starts December 4.


@seton - Thanks for the info!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle unboxing on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Penelope and Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Penelope on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau crossbody on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle bags on Longchamp instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> more Mademoiselles on instagram
> 
> View attachment 3910477
> View attachment 3910478



I think some of these ladies have knotted their straps


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more Mademoiselle bags on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

2.0 line on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle bags on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Effrontee on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Foulonne on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Belgium blogger with Roseau 
http://www.anniestylediary.com/2018/01/red-and-green.html#more


----------



## Cosmopolitan

blogger Katarzyna Tusk with her Mademoiselle bag and her dog Portos

source: http://makelifeeasier.pl


----------



## wyrddsmith

Cosmopolitan said:


> Paris Fashion Week runs Tuesday, Feb. 28, through Tuesday, March 7, so soon we'll have a look at Longchamp's fall collection!
> 
> On a related note, Women's Wear Daily is reporting that Longchamp will launch eyewear this fall. Here's an excerpt from their story.


I was looking on line to see if I could find past catalogs of Longchamp styles.  Is there a site anyone knows of?  I am new to designer bag love and despite literally hours of looking on line, I do not find anything but the Le Pliage totes and I am not interested in them for myself.


----------



## seton

wyrddsmith said:


> I was looking on line to see if I could find past catalogs of Longchamp styles.  Is there a site anyone knows of?  I am new to designer bag love and despite literally hours of looking on line, I do not find anything but the Le Pliage totes and I am not interested in them for myself.



Hi, welcome to TPF. 
There is no such site, sorry. You can always check the fashions shows and see a small portion of the runway bags for that season tho.


----------



## wyrddsmith

seton said:


> Hi, welcome to TPF.
> There is no such site, sorry. You can always check the fashions shows and see a small portion of the runway bags for that season tho.


Thank you. That is too bad.  I was at the Longchamp store in Marseilles last fall and fell in love w a bag priced at 3600 euros. While that is out of my price range, there are some gorgeous budget-friendly bags out.


----------

